# 24hr Art Challenge part 2.



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm back!

Now I'm a bit more sorted and settled I want to announce myself to the populace of Granada.

This is going to be a proper 24 hour challenge.


I am going to complete a HUGE painting in acryllic on canvass in a prime location from midnight on Saturday to midnight on Sunday. Hopefully I can make it happen this coming weekend (the site is close to an internet cafe so, I'll be able to post up photo's as I go). Depending on whether I can source a large enough canvass by Saturday. I'm thinking somewhere in the region of 5 Meters by 3 Meters.

The local press will be contacted for more local exposure. I would like more commissions and more local publicity.

The plan is to auction the painting as I paint. A board will be left on display stating that the painting will be sold to the highest bidder by midnight (12am Monday) on Sunday night. I will also be handing out business cards and taking donations of cash, drink and food   It will cost. A big canvas, loads of quality acryllic paint and lots of brushes. I need a budget of €80 but, I'm confident I can turn that into €400+ over 24 hours  

This is going to be tough but, fantastic fun.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Stanley Edwards the urban75 Rolf Harris.

what is the subjects on canvass


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 18, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> ...snip the Rolf comment
> 
> what is the subjects on canvass




I'm going to paint an interpretation of one of my 'Sleeping Machines' series of photographs. 3 meters x 2 meters because 5x3 is to expensive.

Highest bid goes to charity. May not happen this weekend. Possibly next weekend. All depends on raising the necessary funds. I underestimated the costs by a lot! I need €200. It's going to be fun mind.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 18, 2006)

We want pix!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 19, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> We want pix!




There will be lots of pics for this one but, the old ones are being saved for a book  


I'm hoping to get some free materials as this is for charity. I have very little cash to work with at the moment. Looking more likley to be next weekend.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2006)

yay! good luck


----------



## jms (Jul 20, 2006)

sounds like a great idea. i hope it works and gets you plenty of recognition


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 21, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> sounds like a great idea. i hope it works and gets you plenty of recognition




Local fame or, infamy awaits  


Possibly worth mentioning how things are panning out for me at the moment;

I still sell art on the street occassionally. I've become a fixture of the city as permanent as the legend that is Rock'N'Roll Superstar Nigel. Anyone visiting here will meet Nigel. Although he's currently on vacations in Murcia with a groupy after receiving a €100 drop!!!

Murcia is a place of legends as far as street art and busking is concerned. It's a very 'art friendly' city. Dirk, the didgeridooist once received one of the hallowed 'envelope drops'. Open the envelope to find a €500 note. Unbelievable? It's absolutely true. The full story will be in my forthcoming book  (along with many others).

Back to me. Work is nice if not brilliantly paid. I'm picking up more and more commissions. I have a nice morning lined up for tomorrow sketching and painting someone's gardens and views of Granada from house windows and balconies. I also have lots of web design work to do. And, a bit of marketing work. But, I want more painting and photography jobs.

I'll be working with someone running art and photography holidays in the near future. A personal web based photography project will take up a lot of time very soon also. It's looking very good.

Hopefully next weekends art extravaganza will drum up some more, much needed, immediate cash!

Can't really complain given my starting circumstances. It's a very enjoyable life.


----------



## jms (Jul 21, 2006)

There used to be this really cool didgeridoo guy in cambridge. It was made out of a massive dried out tree branch and he had this big sign with the story of how he got it..

That envelope drop thing reminds me of trigger happy tv where he would go up to buskers and drop a suitcase full of cash in their basket..  



> The full story will be in my forthcoming book  (along with many others).



We look forward to it


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 26, 2006)

Postponed for another week. Sorry.  


I'm completely bogged down with work that has to be completed because I've already been paid for it. I can't find an internet cafe that will let me FTP with freedom. My days are currently being spent uploading huge files via Internet Explorer at an extremely slow rate through a firewall. It's fucking frustrating.

But, 24 part 2 will happen next weekend.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Part 2 (Jul 27, 2006)

Good to see things are working out Stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 27, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Good to see things are working out Stan.



Thanks. It's working out very nicely at the moment. My flat is literally 30 seconds walk from Mirador St Nicolas. Simply go and sketch a couple of postcards when I need ready cash. And, a great place to chill in the evening (meeting lots of tourists in holiday mode  ).

Spent a nice day last weekend painting watercolours in someone's gardens. Lovelly setting. Lovelly people. Life is extremely pleasant.

Now I have my PC up and running money earning potential is boundless.

Hope you don't mind me borrowing your user name


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 5, 2006)

Aaaargh!

On hold still due to;

Bad bureaucracy,
wonky technology,
wobbly banking,
illness,
business,
to much booze,
to many drugs,
to much booze and drugs,
not enough booze and drugs,
the heat.

Yes, that's it - the heat. It's doing very strange things to my brain. Everything is going a little surreal and broken.

As the majority of locals are away on holiday, my target audience would miss out if it happend this weekend. Most probably next weekend.

Sorry, but I'm very, very busy and a little skint at the moment.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh dear. Very, very poorly today. A stressful week followed by to much drink on Saturday night. Stressful Sunday. Today I woke up feeling utterly, utterly shyte.

Misfiring on all cylinders. Fever. Achey bones and muscles. I don't even have the energy to walk back up the hill to get home. And, I have to pay rent today. Critical week ahead of me. Still no access to cash in the UK. I have to work but, I can't.

Dear oh dear oh dear. Being really ill in high 30's heat is no fun. Totally fucking exhausting.

I'm sitting in a quiet internet cafe trembling. Don't dare leave. They have a bathroom here. I'm sure I will be making bad use of it very shortly.

Pain.


On a more optimistic note, the book proposal is getting good interest!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 8, 2006)

The saga continues. Perhaps I finished the first thread a little to early? I'll continue this one until I've moved into my new, permanent home in La Chana. I'm far from home and dry and things are getting a little precarious again.

Yesterday was shit and I still have the shits. Fever has subsided and my stomach seems to have settled. Spent a good 8 hours in Parque Federico Garcia Lorca yesterday afternoon. Couldn't walk more than fifty yards at a time and could barely focus. A horrible, violent but, hopefully short lived bug. Sulking about money and how my landlady is now convinced I'm one of those English conmen  

A very low day that ended on a high. Finally climbed my way back up to Albycin and spent a further couple of solitary hours exploring all the refomation works going on - really is going to be very nice when they've finished. By 10PM I suddenly felt loads better and went to socialise at Mirador San Nicolas where I bumped into a couple of very lovelly German girls who I had met on Sunday. They then took me out for beers and tapas. Beautiful people   They have no idea how much I needed that!

I am late with my rent. Tried to transfer money from the UK to a Spanish account only to discover Spanish account had been closed for several weeks. I now have to wait for a new card to reach me via a UK address to access cash. Could be weeks rather than days. So, I`ve spent the morning scouring skips for the blessed little tiles. 

It looks like the next couple of weeks will be spent sketching and painting in the morning, PC work by day and selling in Plaza Nueva or, Mirador San Nicolas by night. It's possible to work extremely long days here at the moment. Tourists are still roaming way into the early hours.

And, I need to find time to complete my book proposal in a suggested format. Speculative work but, it has to be worth a try.

The big painting extravaganza will happen when it can happen???


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 8, 2006)

Some fucking witch has just made it rain. Rain in Granada in August! Fucking heathen hippies  

Spent all day building a stock of nice little tile sketches and sold just 3 before the heavens opened.

Hopefully it will pass quickly. Off to Mirador San Nicolas to try my luck. 

Just met a seriously good French artist. So much incredibly good talent visiting this city but, so few making money or, displaying their work.


Fucking pagans and their rain dancing couldn't care less about the artist attitude


----------



## hiccup (Aug 10, 2006)

It never pours but it rains

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger

Platitudes can be very irritating


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 10, 2006)

To many people here in Granada are reading Urban!

Five U75 posters have met up with me in Granada during the past 5 months! And it turns out one person I met here has joined Urban.


Cash strapped. Need new sandals (the very durable black leather ones I bought turned out to be flimsey black leather coated plastic). Life is stressful at the moment. Very stressful. Life needs simplifying.

Off for a siesta.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 10, 2006)

Make some new sandals out of an old car tyre:

http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2006/06/sandals_from_an_old_auto_tire.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 11, 2006)

Stanley

Hang in there man.  Just keep on keeping on.  We are all rooting for you who read your posts.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 11, 2006)

Bought some outdoor slipper/deck shoe type things for €7. Should last the necessary three weeks. Found a skip crammed with perfect tiles. Just need to paint and sell 20 of them now to pay my rent!

People are returning to Granada. Many people leave for the coast during July and August. Very warm here. 43 degrees yesterday. There are loads and loads of flats and rooms available during July and August. A good time to visit if you don't mind the heat.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 12, 2006)

No art extravaganza tonight.

I'm totally fucking mashed already and its not even 8 o'clock. To much free stuff I could live without coming my way at the moment. It's nice but, I NEED to work. Saturday night. €30 in my pocket. Already mashed. More cannabis milk on it's way  . End of day. Night off regardless.

Great to get free stuff. However, you have to give a load out here also. There is an unwritten tobacco tax in Spain. They may be cheap to buy at €2 a pack (or, less or, more) but, you are legally oblidged to give half of them away. Same goes for beers.


The art buying demographic in Granada goes a bit like this; 
Italian girls in early 20's are my biggest customers by a huge margin.
Italian couples and families come second.
French come third.
Dutch closely followed by Germans.
Americans. Rare buyers but, big buyers.
Spanish locals and tourists.
Scandinavians.
Others   
Brits.

Russians come absolute bottom. Fucking cunts the lot of them. Specially the nuvuea rich Russians. Specially the women with there D&G and prostitute/footballer wives ankle chains and high heals. Tarts.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 15, 2006)

Okay, the Russians just took a major leap up the chart. Totally lovelly hairstylist from Madrid (originally from South Russia) just made a big spend and actually bought my favourite pictures. She knows her art.

So, a sincere apology to any commies reading here  

You know what? She wasn't even wearing ridiculously high heals and ankle chain. If she hadn't had told me she was Russian I would never have guessed  

PC - what's it all about hey?


Another D-day comes and goes. Financially, life is not getting any easier. However, it's all still good on the whole. Put myself through some silly alcohol withdrawal downer on Sunday and yesterday. recovered now   So, all is hunky dory for a while. Work lined up. Immediate cash crisis dealt with. Still very hand to mouth but, good!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 16, 2006)

Sold my 300th sketch/painting/photograph/artwork yesterday! That's 300 in less than 6 months - not bad going at all even if it is in the bargain basement department. All I need to do now is find out how to sell 300 a month and I'm sorted. Or, sell at a reasonable price.

Wonder what percentage are already in the bin or, making a weekly appearance every Sunday at a car boot sale near Croydon?


Currently selling small postcard sketches from a photo-album and large crayon and ink sketches from a large book. Small sketches €3 each or, 2 for a fiver. Large sketches priced on a 'time spent' basis from €8 - €15. Sold 3 at €15 yesterday.


----------



## mack (Aug 16, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Wonder what percentage are already in the bin or, making a weekly appearance every Sunday at a car boot sale near Croydon?



Not seen any yet Stan! but if I do I'll be sure to snap one up, I know an investment when I see one


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 16, 2006)

mack said:
			
		

> Not seen any yet Stan! but if I do I'll be sure to snap one up, I know an investment when I see one



It would be cool to see one on ebay. An all new website featuring lots of things and a proposed book format will be launched very soon. Sketches will be offered for sale via PayPal. 


One guy here has bought loads from me. An art appreciater and investor. He has a painting by an English artist who lived and worked here for much of his life - Jorge (George) Aperley. He bought it very cheaply and now it's worth around €14K! He sees my potential.

My sales pitch is along the lines of 'one day I'll be famous and you'll be rich'. I would guess that 50% of customers buy for that reason alone. And you know what? I honestly believe I will get there  

In that vein, everything howls of fantasist ATM. Skint, crazy English guy says he has money he can't access in London, used to live in NY, has photography exhibitions and book in the pipeline, talk of another possible book... and I wonder why people aren't taking me seriously.

Not everyone mind. I was so close to talking a very shapely Hungarian girl into posing for me last night  

No. Hold on. That was fantasy. I think


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh fucking hell!

I'm out on the streets again whilst the very nice lady who's flat I'm living in waits for money to get transfered to her UK account. She flys back to England today. Money is due to go into the account tomorrow. After a hopeless argument I just gave her the keys   Fucking idiot. 

I've already given her a camera bag full of essential goodies I would never risk losing as a deposit. She now has all my clothes, my PC and other vital work stuff. My music etc etc etc. Rent was late but, but, but.

Apparently I'm guilty by association. I go drinking every night with the cave dwellers. No I don't actually (just Monday - Friday only) but, even if I did... Then it turns out she goes out boozing and smoking with cave dwellers   Whatever, even leaving over two thousand pounds worth of goodies didn't convince her I'm not a nasty conman.

I have just the clothes I'm wearing and a sketch book. Summer shirt, summer trousers, fucking flip-flops. Perfect for Southern Spain in August? Oh no. Not today. It's very, very wet. It's windy as fuck and it's cold   I'm already highly stressed. Now I'm cold and wet. I'm going to get ill.

I'm going to sue the tits off the fucking bitch.

Life sucks ATM.

Please stop the rain!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 17, 2006)

A bit of sunshine in between BIG showers.

Flip-flops. Fucking leathal in the wet. I've already fallen over twice. Seeking sanctuary in a warm, dry internet cafe with free coffee.

I may stop moaning soon.

Fucking bitch


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 18, 2006)

Brrrrrrrrrr. You would not believe how cold it can be here in August. Friggin' freezing. Found a hammock somewhere with a couple of blankets. Sorted.


I now have a stack of work to be getting on with. Three commissioned sketches of historic Granada buildings. Eight painted tiles of 'Andalucian' scenes. And, a website to complete. Can't complete the site until I get back to my PC. Have had to buy a new set of paints and brushes (expensive) to complete the tiles by Sunday - I need to set to it immediately.

I want my keys back now. I've taken legal advice and someone is going to pay big time. 

In the meantime, life goes on...

The sun has returned. It's warming up


----------



## kakuma (Aug 18, 2006)

stanley you are such a dude

your art challenges are the most inspiring things i;ve read on here, and i don't care about painting at all


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 19, 2006)

At least I have reasonable income ATM! Everything else is going wobbly. Slept in the hammock again last night. Can't do that tonight. Desperately need my keys back but, I can't get in touch with anyone. Very frustrating. However, I've turned my stress avoidance up to maximum. Way to easy to just 'be' here regardless.

Met some really nice people last night and it wasn't nearly as cold. Slept till 12 so, I may well stay out all night tonight if I don't get my keys back today. Saturday nights are busy.

Internet cafe about to close!

Cut short...

--/

A quick explanation about the hammock because it's worth a mention. There is a backpackers hostal here that seems to be run on a very casual basis. Not quite fully legit and run by unpaid staff - a little chaotic and very basic but, a superb view towards the Alhambra and generally a friendly and fun place to stay. I sort of ended up drinking late with people and didn't make it home. Hammocks are usually available at €8/night. A bed in a dorm is €13/night. Bearing in mind that I was paying €15/night for a very nice en-suite with fridge and TV not so long ago that is not cheap. However, I would still reccommend it above all the other backpackers style places. There are hostals and then there are are hostals I suppose.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 20, 2006)

I woke up on the floor this morning. Not a floor in a house. Just the floor. Like the pavement. Not clever at all. Luckily I got away with it. All body bits and bagage entact.

This is tough going. So close to getting it all but, even closer to losing everything. My PC and work tools being in someone esles possesion is doing my head in. Just a PC and a few photography accessories with CD's to the untrained eye. Five years work past and a good deal of future profit to me.

Head's full of shit. I'm getting fucking grumpy with everyone. Went out last night with some good company and just drank and drank and drank. Not good.

Once again I am a genuine artists on the edge. I'm biting my nails. I stink. I look a mess. Probably good for sales this evening  

My last resort contingency appears to have failed for some reason. I need big sales quickly. 

On the plus side, I just replaced my crap mobile for a fiver. Spent a lovelly afternoon in Alice's gardens sketching for a very good meal and a bit of cash. Good people. I don't have to hang on much longer but, fuck it's hard.

Coughing up shit from my lungs which is a bit concerning. Shoulder is fucked. Very painful and pins and needles. Trapped nerve I think. It's still quite cold in the early hours. Getting warmer though. 

Priority number one - STOP FUCKING DRINKING! It's an ugly trap. Has to be avoided. Hopefully I'll sell enough to get a hostal bed for the night. And, just one bottle of beer  

Hard. Sometimes very lonely. But, I still love it  

And, Villa almost beat Arsenal in their new super delux stadium. Fucking excellent!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2006)

Cheesy chicken kebabs. Thank you.


New competition:

An English guy has just arrived for a 6 month stay. Last time I spoke to him he was a little bit above me and selling on the street. Not sure how serious he is. Different world. Even told my clients off for not paying enough.

A Belgian guy (seriously very good IMO). Told him all I know. He's a nice guy who needs a few pointers.

A young couple of girls from Norwich. Unfair selling advantage of being two innocent young hippy chicks with incredibly good looks. However, they've disappeared and Sean the crazy street poet from Norfolk (coincidentally) believs they've been grabbed by a cult. Not sure what to make of this but, I half believe him and half think it was an over zealous boyfriend he encountered. Not sure at all. A bit worrying. Well travelled girls for their age but, a little young and hippy susceptible nonetheless. I'll ask around.

Competition is good. It's exactly what I need to make me move up the necessary gears!


Cheesy chicken kebabs are the way forward for cheap fast food you wish you hadn't ate the next day. Delicious but, almost as leathal as flip-flops in the rain.

Fatty chicken dripping with melted cheese. Token bit of green. Wrapped in peta bread then grilled wither side in olive oil.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2006)

Think the 'cult' mystery has been cleared up. Foolish of me to even begin to trust the perceptions of an alcoholic, crazy, street poet from Norfolk. They're all the same you know.

Shame. Could have been a good story


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 22, 2006)

Last night was a good night. Plenty of sales and it bought home what I already knew. Going against every bit of career advice I've ever received, I'm going to forget commercial website design and marketing altogether. I'm going to drop the holiday venture. I'm just going to do art and photography.

I can sell and make this work. Things started going wobbly trying to complete work remotely on a 30 day invoice basis. I can't manage projects remotely. Nor, clients! Nor, efficient business.

With a reasonable float in my pocket I don't have to worry about feeding nasty little habits like food and sleep. Beer is cheap enough anyway. Time to raise prices again. I've been up all night sketching. Have three or, four large sketches to sell for €30 each. I'll continue selling postcards to keep cash flowing for essentials.

I am seriously up against it mind. Have to work hard. Have to work fast.


I saw the cult kidnapped innocent hippy chick out last night. Looking anything but, hippy or, innocent   Knew she was pretty clued up really.


I stink.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, what a thread!

Stanley what are you like?  

Good for you I hope you make it work.

I know that what the self representing artists on ebay do, well the ones that make a decent living.  They make limited edition prints, sign them and sell them for a few quid each, then auction the originals for a lot more.  Also, of course when you sell a work of art the buyer buys the art, not the rights to it, so always make sure you keep a good quality copy for yourself for licensing purposes (a major source of revenue when you become well known). 

When are we going to see any of these works of art then?


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 23, 2006)

There was me thinking Stan's life was sorted. Keep seeing this thread in my subscriptions but not had time to catch up. 

Hang in there mate, sounds like you've had a few tough times recently but as long as you're enjoying it, I'm sure it'll come good.

(Makes note to self to prioritise Stans thread) 

I'll charge you for use of me name when you're rolling in it.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 23, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Stanley what are you like?
> 
> ...



That should be the title of the book


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 23, 2006)

*Learning to Swim on the Streets of Granada.*




			
				hiccup said:
			
		

> That should be the title of the book




Book title is a secret for the time being.

Long thread becuase a lot has happend and I don't have access to my own PC.

Starting with the good news; I've found a lovelly new pen - midnight blue rollerball type of thing. All artists will appreciate the joy of a new pen that looks and feels very satisfying.

Word is out that there is a book on it's way. Not sure how that happend   Sketch wise and sales wise I am flying. Prices are up and sales are up. Big time. If this continues I'll be sorted again in no time.

The bad news; Prices are up and sales are up. Big time.

This may well be a problem. Many of the retailers are experiencing very poor sales. One guy who I used to supply isn't even bothering to open most days. He's also a well greedy fucker and his shop is very close to my pitch. He totally blanked me this morning. I suspect this lovelly little pitch is about to get spoiled. Shame, because lots of people know where to find me now.

It's a pitch that is also being spoiled by the number of squatters begging there. This is becoming a big problem in certain parts of the city. From my point of view (and the point of view of proper retailers) they simply scare potential customers away. It's all day long. Constant.

It also proved to much for me to handle yesterday. 36 hours without sleep and loads of work completed. All day long people keep asking for 20 centimos or, a cigaro or, cerveza. It's well fucking annoying.

Last night I sat down in Plaza Nueva (the worst begging site) with a bottle of beer to chill before searching for a bed. A couple of guys from the caves came and joined me for a chat. Then another guy from the caves came along. Full of drunken cheer, big hand shakes and laughs before he took my bottle without asking and then slammed it down on my sketch pads. Beer overflowing everywhere. Two weeks worth of work almost ruined. I flipped. Lost my cool. In English terms perhaps although, here in Spain high volume verbal abuse and a face to face animated, no contact battle is everyday stuff. Still very rare for me.

It's just the guys nature and there was no malice meant. Quite the opposite in fact. I will offer an apology next time I see him but, he should know not to make the same mistake again.

The €5 mobile I bought proved to be a duffer. No surprise there. I am now carrying around three dead Seimens mobiles. I shit on the mother of Seimens. Cunts.

Once I lost my cool I just went off to find a bench to crash on for the night. Not easy to find a cheap hostal bed at the moment. Shit night in every aspect except cash. This is the safest city I have ever known. However, I need to be more careful. Sleeping rough with a pocket full of cash is not a good idea.

I'm knackered. Totally fucked. I have three commissions to complete today by 7.30PM. An early siesta is called for. One guy bought three large sketches yesterday and asked me to complete another two featuring Moorish style decoration and a flamenco dancer and cabellero (spelling?). My Spanish wasn't quite good enough to get the full reason but, I think they're for a restaurant.

Another regular customer wants a sketch from Triunfo Gardens. Very little shade there by day. Could be a tough one. Still it's another guaranteed big cash day. I can see the light. A path to debt free living is now visible.


A few character mentions:

There's a girl amongst the current batch of squatters that cracks me up everytime I see her. Wearing scruffy, very low cut jeans with a very painful looking G-string, she reads peoples palms whilst distracting them and then tells all her mates what that person is about without telling them   Class madness in my book.

The uppercrust, nice but, dim Irish painter who isn't so nice and has a very home counties English accent is really getting to me. Tried to teach me all about light sources and perspective yesterday. Then he told me the way I sketch is very bad and then told me off for using felt-tips (very nice Faber Castell sketching pens). He seriously told me he was going to introduce me to a pot of ink! So, I told him the school I went to only had felt-tips and crayons. We were simply just told to 'get on with it'. He believed me. Big apology to my very excellent comprehensive school art teacher!

He then told me he hadn't had a privaledged education. Went to an 'open' public school apparently. Well, I'm not surprised his father didn't waste anymore money. He his the grandson of a very well established plastic products company. You would know the name of I dared to mention it.


English people currently working the streets of Granada:

1. Me.

2. Sean - the crazy, alcoholic (but, trying) street performance poet from Norwich. I like this guy a lot. Very clever. Very witty. Very entertaining for a small window of each day. Very talented trouble maker.

3. A certain Urbanites brother who lives in the caves. Another guy I like a lot. Currently hatting and 'managing' musicians. 

Nigel the mega rock'n'roll superstar is still on vacations. In Croatia last I heard.

There are plenty of other english people on the streets here but, they don't get a mention at this point.


That'll do for now. I've already had five cafe con leche's this morning  

Must chill. Must sleep. Must work. Must cash.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 23, 2006)

I stink so much.

Second hand shop is closed and I can't get access to any of my clothes.

I smell bad.

Bought a new pair of cheap sandals because the flip-flops were going to break my neck. Really cheap sandals in light brown immitation leather. Very uncool style. My feet are so ripped to shreds with blisters and sores I may even have to wear socks with them. White socks if they're the cheapest option. I really don't give a shit about what I look like now.

But, I do care that I stink. Swimming baths are not cheap here. There is a small snake and insect infested river. There is a place where totally out of it street people can go twice a week. An early dip in one of the many fountains here would be good but, some bastard keeps turning them off overnight. Or, a bus ride to the hot springs at Santa Fe for a midnight dip with the old skool type hippies.

I'll think about it for another night.

Fuck. I really do hum. If I can smell me...


----------



## elcuadroentero (Aug 23, 2006)

You're telling me!
I can smell ya from here and I'm in Cadiz..... 

On a more serious note, got a Lidl's in Granada?
Just picked up their weekly 'specials' brochure....!
They have a number of deals on gel pens and the like, maybe right-up your street, hopefully!! (note:in shops from 31st Aug)

Still looking in, still reading.
Thinking pt.2 has more depth, more character studies.
All power to your elbow!

Up the Arsenal!!!


----------



## votisit (Aug 24, 2006)

What a brilliant thread! I'm now hooked and will be checking out how you are doing on a regular basis.

Un abrazo grande.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 24, 2006)

elcuadroentero said:
			
		

> You're telling me!
> I can smell ya from here and I'm in Cadiz.....
> 
> On a more serious note, got a Lidl's in Granada?
> ...





Lidls are everywhere. I'll check the Granada branch. Cheers. Glad that you think Part 2 has more depth than the first thread. I'm trying to develop my writing skills for the first draft of the book. Plenty of great characters here. I spend a lot of time chatting with people. Some people tell me a little to much - I met a man with two wives/lives the other day. 'All names have been changed etc etc etc...'.


--

I woke up from a nightmare last night. Must be getting a bit stressed. I was half way through the clumsiest set of karate kicks at nobody before I realised it was a dream. Hope no one saw me. Must have looked a right twat.

Yesterday was not as good as Tuesday on the sales front. Very average. Partly because my Spanish let me down and I had misunderstood the commission instructions. Still came to a price agreement and sold at a healthy hourly rate. And, partly due to the number of travellers and squatters now hanging out on MY bench by MY established sales pitch. Many off them begging. Dogs fighting. Noisy. At least three potential buyers just gave up and walked away. The dogs seem to scare them more than anything.

The restaurant manager is getting particular vexed and I fully understand why. He has to pay tax on the terrace space regardless of whether he has customers or, not. It's completely ruining his business at peak times. The minimarket Ali has a dilema. He makes very good profit on sales of beer from the money begged but, has to mantain support for his fellow business people.

Perhaps they'll move on soon. I suspect action will be taken shortly if they don't. That would be a shame because this is not only the safest city I have ever known it is also the most tolerant. The crazy performance poet from Norwich ("I will now attempt to juggle fire with 500 batons") put on an impromtu fuego spectacular with a few others outside the court buildings last night. About six of them performing some very dangerous stunts. Almost ended in tears and they only made about €4 but, how many other cities in Europe do you know of where that would be allowed to happen in a very busy public space! Why do people abuse that? They'll fuck it up for everyone.

Feel as though I'm wobbling slightly at the moment. Last nights nightmare was due to a lack of safe sleep. I need a good day and a good night in a hostal to recover.

The second hand shop is still closed. I need a clean shirt. Very hot by day. A little chilly by night and all I'm wearing is T-shirt, slacks and sandals. Need to focus on my health. No problem eating. €3 buys a salad large enough to feed a family. Just sleep and hygiene. My ankles are covered in blisters from white mosquito bites and my feet are sore as.

Long day ahead.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 25, 2006)

No sales yesterday because I simply konked out. Sketching all day. Lots of walking in bad sandals with very little sleep. I sat down in Plaza Nueva at 8pm to paint whilst selling. Kept noding off in the middle of the square. Impossible to keep my eyes open so, I decided to quit and find a safe place to sleep and sell in the morning in Mirador San Nicolas.

Turned out to be a good move. Five large sketches sold already today. My prices are up again. Seems the monied people like an artist who puts his work ahead of personal hygiene. Doing good work and selling at good prices. All I need to do now is charge my mobile to get essential numbers I need to call.

Thinking about taking a hostal tonight for the sake of sleep/shower/shave and phone charging. But, I still don't have any clean clothes to change into. Someone has told me about a day center with showers and second hand clothes. May save the €30 hostal fee and do one more night out. Want to get out of this A.S.A.P.

Not much else to write at the moment. To tired. Off to replace the sketches I sold this morning.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2006)

Lots of tourists about at the moment. That's good for sales but, crap for hostal places. €35 was the best I could find last night. Bought new set of clothes from El Campo (mega store on the outskirts of town). I've also invested in a new watch strap and battery - to test a theory! Discarded old clothes - 24 hours a day for 7 days - M&S's very best wrecked.

A very expensive day. I need to get sketching. Considered it better than sleeping rough for the weekend with a pocket full of cash.

Large sketches are selling. Even though they are almost all of the Alhambra it's a nice size to work with and I'm varying styles so, it's not boring.

I suspect I have a new problem. Went to book into a hostal last night looking and smelling obviously like someone who had just spent a week sleeping rough. Then when asked for my passport I couldn't find it. I know where it is - with the rest of my stuff. Still unaccessable. I suspect the hostal manager reported me. I need to know what the deal is if caught without ID here. Or, if an EU driving licence counts as legal ID.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2006)

Marketing experiment time.

I have just completed a very 'popular' style sketch in black and gold on quality cream card complete with a fancy protective sleeve in a well used, scruffy, cotton covered sketch book. It says 'MONEY'.

I have bought new clothes. I now wear a quality striped shirt in grey, blue and black (yeh! - I know, very 2004. Nevermind) and some black denim jeans to go with my new brown sandals. I have also dragged my very nice Seiko watch out of the bottom of my bag. Bought a new strap and battery and given it a thorough polishing. My image has changed completely. No one would guess that I hung out with the winos and cave dwellers now  

I have also bought a rubber. I'm going to scrub every price in my pad and double it. The sketch I've just drawn is particularly saleable. Puerta de Vino in the Alhambra. Took about an hour. I reckon €60 is a fair price   If I get away with this I'll try €120 for the next one.

Saturday night means weddings at the chrch by my regular pitch. Spanish weddings are very colourful and spectacular i.e. a blooming distraction. However, I'm going to give it a go anyway. Looking to smash through the €200/day barrier again this evening. I think it's going to be busy and I'm going to work it till I drop.

Incidentally. In Spanish/Euro clothes sizes I am a 44 shirt, 44 trousers and 44 shoes! Does that mean I'm perfect or, just average?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 27, 2006)

Didn't quite happen as expected last night. Sat at my usual pitch in my clean new clothes with quality sketch pad and watch. Really looking the business. Only three people stopped to look at my sketches all evening. Two of them were some sort of religious volunteers telling me where I could get a free coffee and breakfast and dinner from September 17th. The other was someone who simply wanted to tell me how to live on nothing and where all the best recycling sites are   Talk about soul destroying.

Thankfully an Urban poster rescued me at 9.30pm and bought me loads of beer   The weddings were just to big and to distracting. I was just getting in the way most of the time.

This morning went better. One large sketch sold for €40. Previous price was €25 so, a huge improvement. Also sold four small sketches. Think it's time to double prices on the small postcard sketches. I'm still hopeful that I can sell an Alhambra sketch for €60 this evening.

Off for a cheese and apple sandwich with a bottle of beer. Proper artists food.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 28, 2006)

Think my attempt to convince people I am a rich and successful artist is failing. Someone even dropped me a fiver last night  

However, doubling my prices has not affected sales numbers. I'm averaging just under €100/day at the moment. Could well just be a lucky week.

Selling stuff on the street at the end of the day is tough going and an obvious 'I'm skint' shout but, it's the only place where regular cients know to find me.

Different sort of painting today - I'm painting and decorating this afternoon. It will make a nice change and it's ready cash. Also have one commission to complete. Another €100 day. Pretty sure I could rely on this given time. Things are going very well.

Off to see future landlords to see if there is any chance of me moving in a little earlier than agreed.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 28, 2006)

Good luck with getting a place, Stan - am enjoying the Del-Boy upping your game tactic.  It's a lot easier to say that here than be there doing it.  You're bonkers in a very very good way


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 28, 2006)

Today went a bit like this;

Went to Mirador San Nicoals early to sketch the Alhambra. Met the posh English artist. Met a guitarist from High Wycombe. Went for a coffee. Took a deposit on one sketch. Went to do some painting and decorating work till 7PM. Took a naked outdoor shower in private gardens with a view of the Alhambra (don't think they could see me). Went into the city to sketch and sell. Doubled prices on postacrd sketches. Sold four. Sat on bench to drink beer and rest my feet. Got asked to sketch a portrait by a couple from Kingston upon Thames on a restuarant terrace. Collected €15 for 15 minutes work and got a free drink, packet of cigarettes and nice chat. Went to internet cafe to post up all the other stuff about today that I have now forgotten.

Total earnings today:

1 x sketch €40
Painting & Decorating €20
Four postcard sketches €20
1 x portrait €15

And, it's only 10.30PM. The nights go on and on and on here. But, I think I'm due a hostal bed. Possibly.

Lots to think about today.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 29, 2006)

Cheesey chicken kebabs are banned. That's the third chance I've given them because they're so fucking lovelly. It's the third time I've woken up clenching my buttocks with a vice strength muscle clench whilst desperately trying to find a bathroom open at 6am. They're good but, not quite worth the pain. Avoid the cheesey chicken things.


A new routine and a new selling formula has developed. I now carry the photo album full of small postcard sketches selling at €6 each or, two for a tenner. A cheap A4 sketch pad with sketches selling from €8 - €28 and the posh sketch book with sketches selling from €25 - €60. Easy to carry around. Easy to put away when police turn up and easy for the tourists to take home. I may have given up painting tiles for a while.

Midday painting and decorating work provides enough cash to cover essentials leaving me free to charge better prices when selling in the evening. Not desperate for cash - not desperate to sell. It doesn't pay well and it's crap work. However, it's in a great house with gardens with an outdoor shower i can use. Good people speaking English, Spanish and German so, I have the opportunity to develope my very basic language skills. And, there's usually food and drink on offer. It's a very convenient gig.

My new black denim jeans are now covered in paint. Worn as turn-ups by day for essential ventilation. Cheap sandals have been 'customised' to reduce blistering. New striped shirt has a dirty great hole in the chest where I fell asleep on a park bench last night with a cigarette in my hand. Tut tut   What's that warm patch on my chest? What's that hot patch on my chest? What's stinging my chest? Oh FUCK! I'm on fire.

Saw a guy I haven't seen for a few weeks yesterday. First met him sleeping rough. Someone who has obviously lived hard and bares scars on his face that are most definitely not the result of an accident. Had him marked down as a right shadey fucker. Then a couple of weeks later i saw him working on the street handing out flyers for a restaurant and thought maybe I had totally misjudged him. Then last night I saw him driving a big Mercedes. Has a lot of people selling stuff for him apparently. New scars coming his way I guess.

I'm enjoying life despite the lows. I whistle to myself whilst I sketch. I don't care about anything not worth caring about. Very nice and possibly a little tapped


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2006)

Bollocks. Mobile phone and €500 stolen  

Charged phone whilst painting and decorating yesterday. Withdrew money thinking all I had to do was make one phone call and meet someone to collect my keys. Couldn't get through. Went to bar and played pool (where I suspect phone and cash were stolen). Carried on drinking and visiting a couple of bars. Stayed at a friends. Woke up this morning and realised some cunt had nicked it.

Mobile is a real pain. Only record of numbers I had  

Fuck.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 30, 2006)

Fuck


----------



## elcuadroentero (Aug 30, 2006)

Shit. Seriously bad news!
Hope you find a silver linning somewhere....!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 31, 2006)

Stanley

Maybe it's time to call a halt to the venture.  My guess is that some dodgy characters are watching you and they know that from time to time you have money about your person but are an isolated person with no support network.  They see you having a drink or getting sleepy and move in on you.

Twice you have allowed other people to get control over your own possesions when it seems that you were on top financially but it did not last.

Get the hell out of there!  You have proved your point.  You can survive on your wits but surviving is not enough, you could be risking your well-being.


Hocus Eye - concerned


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 31, 2006)

Please don't worry. Perfectly safe usually.

Only I could go out to celebrate being debt free only to end up in a worse position  

Pretty sure my bag was emptied of goodies whilst I was playing pool. Very stupid to leave it out of my sight. Still, I have been in worse positions. I have €50 plus work today and someone is collecting a sketch this evening. That will enable me to book a hostal for the night. A very annoying set back that will just prompt me to move on stronger and be more careful in future. 

Slept up in the caves last night. It's very dusty and dirty.

Some very exciting developments are developing. Can't mention to much at the moment.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## mack (Aug 31, 2006)

Stanley - get a feckin fanny pack! or something like this...


----------



## Pieface (Aug 31, 2006)

take care will you man!  xx


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm well on the road to recovery  

However, next time someone asks me to paint the inside of doors brown and the outside white I'd do well to check whether the inside is on the outside or, the inside. Bloody confusing these inside out Moorish houses with indoor courtyard thingies   I'd like to tell you I'm joking but, I really am that stupid!


Really don't want anyone to worry here becuase I'm not quite as stupid as I make out (all the time - this morning I was tired and hungover and €5/hour doesn't buy my best attention). I'm looking after myself and enjoying life despite the minor set back. All that time spent on the streets and the only robbery I get is from some kids from the suburbs of Paris on holidaying and trying to pool shark me. I thrashed them big time on the table. They won on the cheating front. Cunts.

Things are changing again. The days are still very hot and the nights are getting shorter. I need to learn how to sell in the dark. That means working the terraces. That takes a lot of bollocks or, a lot of booze. Can't afford to do the booze for two reasons. Financial and wits. So, it's another new, really steep learning curve ahead of me. And, it's an 8am start to paint and decorate with a Spanish painter who likes to talk a lot. May improve my language skills. May send me into dumb, dumb Inglese mode. We'll see.

¡Hasta Mañana!


P.S. Lots going on that I can't talk about. And, I've told I can't shower naked in the outdoor shower. Not the same in your under cacks. Bit like sex with a johnny. Still good but, not as good!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 3, 2006)

A nice easy weekend so far. Very socialable and cash in pocket to enjoy.

Slept in Triunfo Jardins on Friday night. Or, at least I tried to. Twice some twat thought it would be funny to wake me up by poking me in the stomach. Twice he wouldn't accept "NO" to an invitation to go back to his house to watch porn movies and masturbate together   Perfectly natural for two hetrosexual men to do apparently. Horrible guy. I moved on and then got invited to stay on the sofa at a prostitutes house. I declined.


Spent last night sketching in the grounds of the Alhambra. Very beautiful. I love it up there at night. Met a very lovelly girl from california also. Says she wants to buy a print this evening. She can have a commission for free  

Large stock of sketches as I haven't been selling this weekend. Spent lots of time painting and decorating and sketching by night. Off to find a pitch to sell by.

Still can't collect my keys. This is getting very fucking annoying and a little stressful. Had to buy some more new clothes yesterday.

Not much else to report. I seem to have found a steady routine. That's good for cashflow mind.

Regular 8am starts mean not so much boozing and stuff by night although, I'm hoping someone may accept an invitation to explore the Alhambra by moonlight tonight.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 4, 2006)

More and more artists are arriving in Granada  

Met a Spanish artist on Saturday who is planing to sketch and sell on the streets. Flashy git in posh clothes smoking a big fat havana.

Yesterday I met a family from New York. The youngest son wants to stay here and do sculpture on the streets. Think they like the place so, he may well be staying.


Had a good day yesterday. Sold six sketches after a full day painting and decorating. Then took the lovelly girl from California on a tour around Albycin. She insisted on not drinking to much but, wanted tapas. So, I got to drink the wine she ate the tapas. Works for me  

Well and truly back on track. Still sleeping out to save money. Fell off a bench last night and nearly broke my arm. Cash is being safely banked in various trustable places. Carry no more than I need for emergencies now.

Off to buy new pens and sketch from Rio Darro.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 4, 2006)

The slimey turd who works in the shop close to my pitch tells me a very big man in dark glasses is looking for me  

I have a feeling I know what he's about. He's coming back tomorrow apparently. I'll make sure I'm there.


Beautiful evenings here at the moment even if the days are a bit hot. I'm struggling to sell by night. It gets dark here at about 9pm now and people don't come out until about 8.30pm. Really need to change my selling tactics to get better results.


--/ writing here for my own record until I get access to my PC. Sorry if it's a bit boring. Working very long days (8am - 11pm+) and can't get into the writing mood. The book will be far more interesting


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2006)

not boring mate!
keep it all coming, good n bad, just bloody stay safe


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 5, 2006)

Seems I may have been a little paranoid about 'hombre muy grande con gaffas'. Still no sign of him. Perhaps he's a potential client afterall?

Think I've been doing some of my best sketching to date the past two days. The painting and decorating break from fulltime art seems to be a good thing. The fact that it's guaranteed income everyday helps ease financial stress also. Really enjoying myself at the moment. Meeting good people and doing good work. I'll try to scan my latest work to post here before I sell it.

Off to my regular pitch. The big man with glasses curiosity is bugging me. He better bloody well show up with good news or, bad news.

Slept for a solis eight hours last night. Think I've found a new safe outdoor bed with a fab view.

I have a new shirt from the second hand shop. Green and white stripes. Think BetterBuys middle management and you'll get a good picture. Trousers are filthy artist style black denims


----------



## jms (Sep 5, 2006)

havent read this in a while, just went through about a page and a half of entries. great stuff as ever. i always say this but it does sound like the more you go on the better and more established you get.



> Tut tut  What's that warm patch on my chest? What's that hot patch on my chest? What's stinging my chest? Oh FUCK! I'm on fire.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 5, 2006)

Very nice evening.

Firstly, the slimey turd deserves an apology. He just works in very hot conditions and understandably gets a bit judgemental at times. He-s alright really.

Secondly, the very big man in glasses turns out to be a physically small man of high social!money status. Lost in translation I guess. He-s actually a regular patron!client who has supported me thorugh the toughest times. A good egg. I like him. He-s ¿somenes fucked the defualt settings up on my keyboard? also introduced my work to many established artists and art buyers here.

Had a good conversation with a guy from the Czech Republic. He is blind in one eye and the eye is scarred. As someone who is very, very interested in human visual perception I had to ask him loads of questions   He seemed to appreciate my honesty and told me about an accident with a rocket fuelled model plane when he was a kid. He also told me that 3D perception was a problem initially but, it isn-t now. He has learned to perceive all that he remembered seeing with one eye only.

Sold the recent sketches that are my best before I had a chance to scan them - sorry. ¿at least I know where the - ¿dash? isª - fuckers.

€90 evening. Very pleasant evening it is as well. I will go socialise. However, my current employer tells me I stink of alcohol EVERYDAY. This is a problem that needs addressing. Difficult to sleep without it on the streets and there-s a new bunch of tossers in town. Already drunk two litres so, I guess I should quit now.

Nice days but, less booze would make them nicer.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 5, 2006)

"It-s raining it- pouring, the old man is snoring"

Some twat here was just singing that. In the ineternet cafe in Spain. Is it going to rain tonight or summat  


I need non-alcohol induced sleep and I need it to be dry.


That nursery rhyme scared the fuck out of me as a kid. What-s it all mean+




==! went to bed banged his head could not get up in the morning.

Anti boozing song innit. Possibly+ Who knowsª


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 6, 2006)

Very tired. I need a late siesta.

Looks like I have two BIG and fun commissions on the way. Two bars want murals painting. It most probably means painting from 2am onwards after the bars have closed. That's good news. It'll keep me off the booze during the night. On the other hand, me all alone in a fully stocked bar during the early hours  

Perhaps I'll need a helper.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 6, 2006)

Did you know that just 3.27% of Granada is seen by tourists?

Very sickly sweet tonight. I've had enough of the visitors and pretenders. I'm off to the real city with the real people and the real coffee and the real bars and the real danger for a night out/off - I need it.

I may make it into work on time tomorrow.

For crying out loud people. There is so much more to this city than a view of the Alhambra and a kebab.


Loads of patronising shit from people who think they know it all in my life at the moment. 

A night off. That's all I need.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 7, 2006)

No sales yesterday. Hardly surprising as I was in a right grumpy twat of a mood. Just as well I did 8 hours painting and decorating before evening.

Good news; money has finally been recovered from the banking adminisphere. Took long enough. Most probably becuase my Spanish is still not good and no bank is going to take me seriously when I look and live like a tramp  

Off to check out another bar mural painting job  

Things got a little dangerous last night. A little bit of hassle easily dealt with but, I need to keep a look out for these three guys. I'm sure they'd take the opportunity if it was handed to them.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 7, 2006)

Seasons.

I'm still not sure if the summers are long here or, if the autumns are just very hot. How do you measure? I know when autumn happens it happens fast and short - a flick of the switch as they say.

Beautiful light for about a 20 minute window ATM. Looking east from west at sunset is very, very special and I don't have my cameras   Thinking about painting a scene over a week (20 minutes x 7 days) but, I'm struggling to see the point of painting a photograph I want to take   Surely the painting would simply be a 'show off' of technical/manual ability if I just want to copy the photograph in my head? Dunno. Some good people gave me a joint whilst I was studying the view. Never REALLY helps  

Autumn. The temperature here is dropping by a degree a day this week. Perhpas the switch has been flicked? A little earlier than I expected but, best to be prepared for very cold nights if sleeping out. Can't access all my belongings and clothes until the 14th because the bitch who has the keys wants it to happen that way. No other reason that I can think of. Can't move into my new place until the 19th AFAIK. Cheapest hostals are around €25/night short term. I'll see how cold it gets tonight. The concrete of the city holds it's heat until about 5am when the cool winds come.

To many tourists are photographing with their digi-compacts. "Oh look isn't it beautiful" arm lengthy snap, then they're off. FUCK OFF YOU IDIOT YOU DIDN?T EVEN LOOK! What a fucking waste. It really sickens me. Why didn't they actually look? Hundreds, if not thousand of miles for a 2 minute fuck all  

I need the real city again!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 7, 2006)

Can't find the real city tonight. Some fucker moved it or, something. So, I'm internetting before getting wasted for an eight AM start. Could get wasted with others but, then that would put a 12am start out of the window  


What cunt took the real city out of me head? Fucker  


Glad no one important is reading this. Just me and me own thoughts innit. Secret internet and all that. Boring fucker lost in Granada. Stoned and pissed now  


Totally fucking bonkers. 

It's all going crazy. 

Autumn - September 21st innit. Not many people know that these days apparently.

 

Life!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 7, 2006)

No-one reading this vs 940 page views


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 7, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> No-one reading this vs 940 page views




Cheers. 

Toughy tonight. Good to know someone is reading.


----------



## elcuadroentero (Sep 7, 2006)

Checking in most nights, Stan the man...!

Always interesting to read your posts, if I've had a bad day, they always make me count my blessings  

Trying to make my own, different, way in Spain. Love it as much as you do!!
Ain't got the balls to 'expose' myself like you do though.

Stay safe, hope ya get your cameras back soon!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 8, 2006)

Have no idea what was in that joint last night. Didn't agree with me and certainly wasn't just chocolate. Perhaps I should ask what it is next time someone offers a free spliff. Not uncommon here and mostly clean and fresh.

All went a bit crazy for a while   Didn't upset anyone her did I? The web is good for venting spleen.


Very tired today. Not surprising. Off for a siesta then plan to replace my mobile and buy a new quality sketch pad and possibly a pair of trousers if the secondhand shop has anything in my size. Or, perhaps another bus ride to El Campo for some €11.99 jeans. This pair look like they're going to last and last.

No beer (perhaps just one, a BIG one). No spliff and a bed for the night. I need a recovery period.


----------



## Robster970 (Sep 8, 2006)

you did seem a little out of sorts. get some proper kip.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 8, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> you did seem a little out of sorts. get some proper kip.



Sorry  

All change on the clothes front. Trip to Al Campo buys €11.99 heavy denim, charcoal jeans and €3.99 buys an oversized stripey white and blue shirt - it'll make a great artists shirt once I've broken it in   Shirt worn baggy and lose over the belt of course.

Can't find a quality sketch pad and I can't afford the €3 a sheet paper the posh artist uses. He's actually alright. A true 'eccentric' English artist from the old school. If you think I can get a little mad at times, you need to meet this bloke!

I've decided to leave the new phone for a couple of more days to see if my old number can be recovered in one way or, another.

Off to sketch on cheapo pad and sell from what's left of the expensive pad.


----------



## Robster970 (Sep 8, 2006)

you don't have to apologise. it's just sometimes a little disconcerting reading some of the bad shit that happens to you....suppose may of us are just concerned about you.....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 8, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> you don't have to apologise. it's just sometimes a little disconcerting reading some of the bad shit that happens to you....suppose may of us are just concerned about you.....




That bothers me. No one should be concerned - it's my choice. And, I'm thankful that we still live in times when we are free to make that choice.


I sold just one large sketch today and just one yesterday. Both at €40 which is good going for an hours sketching and half an hours selling. However, I've just been doing a thorough maths check  

I have more debt than I thought. I have more outgoings than I thought. I have less money available than I thought. I'm currently averaging €75/day total. Outgoings without bed are about €18/day. I have a lump sum debt to pay in one go of around €300. I have other debts to pay as I can (cool people). I have access to just €250 in the bank and a small pot of around €100 to come from work completed.

Fuck. These numbers are boring.

Blah, blah, blah. In short;

I have to save a further €480 in nine days. It's possible but, I need good sleep. Being locked out of my flat not only means no income from PC/Photography work it also means I have to pay a minimum of €25/night for a good sleep. That would mean daily outgoings of €43 leaving a potential daily net of €32. Not enough by a long shot. 

Calling it a day today and thinking of a way to increase profit further. May well plan the real 24 hour art challenge for next weekend. I really think that is the key. May have to clear the plan with creditors first!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 9, 2006)

Lovelly afternoon.

Took the bus upto the Alhambra with the intention of visiting some free gardens undergoing restoration. However, the sky went all black - clouds and storms approaching from every direction, so I continued upwards and found a viewing point that covered about 280 degrees. Very beautiful and very invigorating. Thunder storms encroaching from three directions.

Completed a sketch looking east to west from a very elevated position. Caves in foreground with Realejo and Alhambra bits in midground and mountians and plains in the background. Very tempted to add lightning  

No facility to scan it and I suspect it will sell quickly. May try to scan tomorrow but, I'm saving pennies.

Only when I returned to the city i realised just how big a threatening those clouds actually are   hanging overhead now and about to tip it down through the night. I have to get a bed and I've only made €40 so far today. Very tempted to rough it but, the sky is looking very ominous.

Besides, I fear my new cheap charcoal jeans will run into my bright white and blue striped shirt if they get wet. Off to find cheap hostal/fuck with a bed (sorry, I'm stooping to all time new low standards). I need that money by Friday!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 9, 2006)

elcuadroentero said:
			
		

> Trying to make my own, different, way in Spain. Love it as much as you do!!
> Ain't got the balls to 'expose' myself like you do though.
> 
> Stay safe, hope ya get your cameras back soon!





I am suffering serious camera withdrawal. Sketching is not the same hit!

Good luck with your stuff.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 9, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I am suffering serious camera withdrawal. Sketching is not the same hit!
> 
> Good luck with your stuff.



Buy a disposable? Might be something you could sketch from if nothing else.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 10, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Buy a disposable? Might be something you could sketch from if nothing else.



I shouldn't be moaning. I'm selling half hour sketches for €15 and one hour sketches for €30 comfortably today. It's very, very hot. Plenty of Brits around and they're buying!

Slight brain melt moment when I gave the couple from Rugby the wrong sketch. They should be happy though - it was definitely the best sketch in my book.

€85 and two commissions taken so far today and a whole evening to go  


Strange thing happend on one of the resto terraces I use often. Another slight brain melt moment when I sat in the seats of the next door terrace by mistake. One of the guys from the place I had actually ordered from came out pointing his finger fairly agressively and saying 'you always forget, you were here before. Remember?'. Erm... yeah, yesterday, the day before that possibly and countless other times. Never sat in the wrong seats though. 

Ate my meal and drank my drink and when I asked for the bill I had to ask; 'when was I here before and who was I with?'. His reply; 'you were here the other day with the chicas'. I know exactly who he means and I'm not surprised he remembers them and that I was with them. Just a bit pissed off that his false familiarity for the countless other visits was so believable. Very beautiful young ladies being looked out for from all corners it seams!

It is exactly that about the tourist bit of Granada I can't live with. The rest is great. The Albycin and Realejo are aethetically charming but, they've had all their edges smoothed for the sake of easy in - easy out cash-flow. 

The crags are being cut clean and polished. All to easy for someone like me to slide off unoticed whilst the pseudo liberal/socialist/environmentalists get all preoccupied with business stuff and house developments. A tad cynical and generalising possibly. There are genuine people here also. Some very, very good people.

Off for my third caramello ice cream of the day. It's very hot.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 11, 2006)

Taking a day off. I slept till 12pm today  

Trying to get a few people here to come for a picnic in the Sierra Nevada. I need a break from the city and the bus into the mountains is just €4. May not happen today but, needs to happen soon. Will take a camera even if I have to buy/borrow/steal one and post some pics here.

I'm off for an early 'day off' beer and tapas.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 11, 2006)

Went out sketching anyway. May even sell this evening - nothing better to do ATM.


Went upto the caves last night. A couple of young american students wanted to see them. One is actually thinking about living there  

I went because they were going with the crazy street performance poet from Norwich. He's no longer (or, very rarely) doing poetry. His act has been reduced to begging these days. He's drinking loads. Taking lots. Getting ill and losing the plot. Young amercian student could quite easily follow him with very little persuasion. Free world. Free choices. I have no idea how clued up he is but, he's mixing with some right twats. Clever twats at that. 

Many of the 'street people' are turning against me as I gain more and more work. Some of them are right sad tossers. Others are OK.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 11, 2006)

Stanley

Keep on keeping on.  I get the feeling things are changing around you as you yourself change what you do.  I hope you get your keys to your accommodation and your camera back in your hand soon.  Will you stay in Spain through the Autumn, and what about the winter?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 11, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Stanley
> 
> Keep on keeping on.  I get the feeling things are changing around you as you yourself change what you do.  I hope you get your keys to your accommodation and your camera back in your hand soon.  Will you stay in Spain through the Autumn, and what about the winter?




I plan to base myself here permanently. If work and money allow I will be travelling for 8 months of the year. Winters are effing cold here. Autumn is very cold and it's coming soon. 

Work and prices are getting better by the day. I really believe I can make this work.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 12, 2006)

Spectacular thunder storms last night. Spent most of the night wandering around completely awe struck. Huge streaks of lightning everywhere. Some stretching a full 180 degrees across the skyline. No camera  

I sense I could have trouble on it's way. People sticking oars in where they aren't needed mostly. Think it's inadvertent but, may well have been very purposeful. I'll explain more once it's been dealt with  

Hot and sunny again now. Off to sketch in the shade with a bottle of beer.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 12, 2006)

Stanley you have left us with a cliff-hanger ending again, like an old comic or film serial.  I am waiting for the bit where it says: "and with one bound our hero was free!"

Take it easy now.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 12, 2006)

Undoubtedly Autumn tonight. Very mild. A little to mild for my liking.

No one has accepted my invitation for a picinc in the mountains  

Sod em all - I'll go alone with a well stocked hamper. Next Monday probably but, I have a lot to deal with between now and then.

Found a very nice new 50 sheet photo-album/sketch pad for a tenner. Sold two for €42 within an hour. It's getting easier and easier despite the nights drawing in.

Off for a solitary beer and taps session.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 13, 2006)

Very funny stuff going on at the moment. Much of which will be saved for the book (all names and characters etc etc etc).


Firstly, can I very publicly state on this world wide, top secret erm... PUBLISHING phenomenon that is the web the following;

Beggars - if I haven't told you to fuck off to your face then I'm not moaning about you. There is a huge difference between passive begging and those who ask and then won't take a polite 'no' without fucking me off in reply.

Everyone else -  


That'll do for the time being.

Shhhhhhh. Don't tell anyone but, the very posh English artist from Ireland is going to be in the local papers! This guy is beginning to make me laugh big time in a Little Britain "I am the only artist in the village" sort of way. The guy is getting ultra competitive. Slagging off every other English artist in Granada (even though he claims to be Irish) and trying to turn me into some sort of protege. He's actually a very good pen and inker in a very boring, safe, old school style. He's also a rascist arrogant fucker. That alone is enough to muster a severe put down reaction from me. Coming soon to a provincial city in Souther Spain  

World Wide Web PUBLISHING. It's the 'world' and 'publishing' bits that give it away. Then again it could all be top secret info posted by someone with a pseudonym who doesn't have a link to here from his own website and one back again  

I could go on but, can't be arsed.


Another funny thing. Remember the waiter on the resto terraces who told me off for sitting in the wrong place? The response I didnb't mention to his ignorance was to pay my bill of exactly €5. Wait a few minutes and then call him back for a receipt. Get that - the impoverished artist wants a receipt! This impoverished artist is actually treating this whole thing like a business project. Afterall, at the end of the day, etc etc etc.

Bought a local paper this morning and the guy in the Papeleria asked me if I wanted a receipt   Absolute class.

Off to sleep and siesta. Working hours have totally changed again!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 13, 2006)

Very short siesta. Sketched, drank, took advice and chilled.


I have a crunch day tomorrow. All of my posessions are in the flat I agreed to take for two months at short notice. Along with all the posessions of the person who actually leased the flat. I have absolutely no legal obligation to pay. I am going to be a total twat because she has been a total twat to me. She has effectively stolen my posessions. All work tools, cameras, PC etc.

The deal was €250/month. I have been locked out for weeks, patronised in a very despicable way, called a criminal and con-man, a liar etc. I have been roughing it for weeks even though the advice I was given was to take a hostal at her expense. I have been working 16 hour days to get cash to her. She refused to let me drop cash off with someone she trusted so that I could access to my work tools. The total monetary value of what she holds is around €3000 in lieu of €250. It is priceless to me. My entire photography archive for one.

I suspect it's no coincidence that I received a 'random' enquiry by email today.

My intention is to avoid a court case. However, BubbleBlue seems intent on making it as difficult as possible.

Difficult couple of days ahead. 24 hour art project may happen this weekend if a number of things all happen together for me. If not - the price could be hell!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 14, 2006)

Wobbly day yesterday that ended in a trip to hospital. But, all is well now (relatively). Still feel shit but, I have my PC and photography archive back - that was the major stress.

Feel like editing some off the above posts. Nevermind!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 14, 2006)

Well done Stanley.  I hope you have somewhere safe to stash you PC and photo archive.  You wouldn't last long sleeping rough with a laptop about your person.

I hope the hospital trip was not too expensive, or are you entitled to free treatment under a reciprocal agreement?  I suppose if you had your passport on you that would be the case.

Hocus


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 15, 2006)

Take care Stanley 

I feel very worried about you

Sounds like you're the subject of a lot of envy and envy's a very destructive emotion 

You're at that point whrere you're inbetween 2 lives, you'e earning too much to stay where you are without invoking envy and hatred, but not enough to move up to the next level, this is always a very vulnerable place, please stay safe and move on to the next level as soon as you can 

*sorry if this sounds patronising*


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 15, 2006)

Not patronising at all.


I have a very nice bed for the next 3 nights and hopefully move into my new place on Tuesday. Still relying on a few uncertainties but, hopeful.

The nights are getting colder. Less hard core travellers are leaving already. I'm wearing a T-shirt + long sleeved shirt + sweater and I'm still quite cold but, I'm still a bit ill. There are some hardcore idiots from Newcastle or, somewhere wearing T-shirts only and eating kebabs mind so, it can't be any colder than the UK on a December evening.

Fiesta weekend starting today. I have good stock. I plan to be painting and decorating for 4 hours tomorrow followed by a long days selling. The days are still very, very warm. It's actually a good time of year to be visiting Granada. very beautiful. You need to be prepared for extremet temperatures mind. I have my eye on a quality winter coat in the second hand shop. €12 for what must have cost over €100 new and it's hardly been worn. I need it.

One last note now. The police have been taking notes when they see me sketching. Not sure if they're just wondering which of the street people are still around or, whether my hospital visit raised a bit of interest. Pretty obvious about it whatever they're up to.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 16, 2006)

Currently on offer to those who know;

I Litre of 30 year old 'Franco' gin for around €1.50 (apparently). I'm off to buy a box and stick them on ebay at €50 a time. Healthier profit and, I suspect, healthier drinkers.

I'm sort of hoping stocks run out very soon. It will no doubt be the death of some with Autumn setting in and bringing cold nights and new bugs with it.

Mixed 1 part gin to 1 part lemonade. Very thankful I'm to ill to drink ATM. Don't get on with gin anyway. But, collectable 'Franco' gin on ebay - potential?


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm glad things are looking up Stanley  

Do take care of yourself and let us know how things are going

I'll carry on worrying until you'r safely ensconsed in a decent home, as I'm sure will many others here


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I'm glad things are looking up Stanley
> 
> Do take care of yourself and let us know how things are going
> 
> I'll carry on worrying until you'r safely ensconsed in a decent home, as I'm sure will many others here




I may be ill and short of money. However, I'd far sooner be where I am now - woke up feeling shit but, a couple of hours lying by the pool in the autumn sun, under the citrus trees beeing fed sage tea and lavender water (plus my own extra strong Aspirin remedy). There are worse places to suffer! I'm being very well looked after

I'm currently staying in very comfortable and serene lodgings. Still, it will be nice to finally get settled in a long term base.

No need to worry.

Slept until 12(ish) today. Then dozed in the sun for a couple of hours. Then slept from 2pm - 6pm. Went to Plaza Nueva to display sketches but, wasn't quite up to it. A regular client passed by and bought a couple anyway so, I'm off to get a healthy salad or, something and then go back to bed. Think I'll be properly on the road to full health again tomorrow. Killer infection whatever it is. Totally knocked me for six.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 19, 2006)

Right. I'm back. Fully recovered (almost) and stronger than ever (almost).

Closing verdict was a snake bite on top of a mystery viral infection and that I was lucky. Lucky? A 100,000 - 1 chance of a snake bite and a mystery infection. 'Lucky' would not have come into my description but, he's a doctor so, I guess he deals with even unluckier people regularly for a living.

Finally my antibodies are taking charge and all those ugly little sceptic sores all over my body are beginning to heal. I'm not pretty. Although, my face has been spared thankfully. Not that I'm vain or, anything.

Defeated the fucker with a simple mixture of lavender water, sage tea, sleep and a metric tonne of base Aspirin swalloed, snorted, injected and sand blasted onto the back of my throat where the gargle with sulphuric acid didn't quite do the trick.

Joking aside, at one point during the past week I was seriously curled up in a shivering wreck of a bundle waiting to die. Something spurred me on to a crawl to hospital and now I'm back to full life again. Ups and downs!


Unsurprisingly, I haven't quite been finding the quality art buyers in recent days. Sales have been down and income has suffered. I need to up it another gear. My move into my new place has been put on hold for a couple of days or, so for various reasons. I'm good where I am ATM economically and logistically. Have a couple of big jobs coming up that need a fair bit of working capital and travel.

I'm also ready to finish the first draft of my book and do some BIG things for fun (and money  ).

Life is fucking good again


----------



## hiccup (Sep 19, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> ...
> Life is fucking good again



Glad to hear it. 

A snake bite? Blimey. Any idea what sort of snake?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 19, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it.
> 
> A snake bite? Blimey. Any idea what sort of snake?



A fucking biting snake apparently  

An adder/european viper so I'm told. Although, I'm a little suspicious about that. The only snakes I've seen here have been so timid. Difficult to see how I picked up a snake bite whilst dozing or, sleeping   But, the evidence is there.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 20, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> A fucking biting snake apparently
> 
> An adder/european viper so I'm told. Although, I'm a little suspicious about that. The only snakes I've seen here have been so timid. Difficult to see how I picked up a snake bite whilst dozing or, sleeping   But, the evidence is there.



Have you noticed any aversion to sunlight? Indistinct reflections?


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 20, 2006)

Glad to hear things are getting better Stanley
I hope everything's on the up and up from here on  *


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 20, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Have you noticed any aversion to sunlight? Indistinct reflections?



Only when painting whitewashed walls without sunglasses. Think the answer to both questions is 'no'. Although, the sunlight is obviously more painful when you're suffereing a stonking headache and fever.

I'm totally better now. Need a bit more sleep than usual but, otherwise very well.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 20, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Only when painting whitewashed walls without sunglasses. Think the answer to both questions is 'no'. Although, the sunlight is obviously more painful when you're suffereing a stonking headache and fever.
> ...



How are you with garlicky foods?







sorry I'll shut up now


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 20, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> How are you with garlicky foods?
> 
> sorry I'll shut up now



 

Love em.


A brief explanation:

I was already feeling a bit groggy. Had a siesta (when I must have upset the snake) then went to Plaza Nueva to sell. Within half an hour I went from groggyish to a shivering wreck. Thought it was just the infection/virus taking it's toll so, went to the park to sleep. Only just managed to walk to the park. Lay on bench and started to shiver like crazy (in 26 degree temperatures). Mild hallucinations and cold sweats. Kept getting worse. After an hour I managed to find the energy to walk to hospital where I sat in the waiting room all night drifting in and out of very dreamy/feverish sleep whilst all the time in some semi-hallucinatory state.

In the morning I felt worse than ever. But, after a cup of sweet coffee I was much better   Walked to work and managed a couple of hours painting and decorating before my body gave in.

No fangs or nuffink!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 20, 2006)

This is worth a mention.

Remember the old gay guy who wanted me to paint churches from way back in the thread? He has actually become a very good patron. Supported me through lots and always offered a coffee even if he didn't have the cash on him to buy anything. At a guess, I suspect he's put around €400 my way over the past five months.

And, he has just tracked me down with his friend (who speaks a little english) to make sure I'm OK and sorted for a bed tonight because there maybe rain and a turn in temperature on the way. Offered a bed and food. This guy is rich. Very rich. OK - so he's gay but, I'm pretty sure there was no other price to pay. Although his friend (who speaks a little english) was very Uncle Monty Like  

Good to know it's there if ever needed. Fuck. I hope I never need it!

He seemed almost disappointed to learn of my recovery


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 21, 2006)

Currently preoccupied establishing a new art movement. May come back to this thread at a later date.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 22, 2006)

Upset the posh artist last night. Not to sure if he was more upset about the 'you're a fucking snob' remark or, the refusal to admit him into my new art movement  

Whatever it was - he's not happy. Left a note of apology for him. He may accept. Then again, I am more than likley to open my mouth again. He better get used to it if he plans to share late night company with me and a couple of bottles of red. Far to honest for my own good and everyone elses!


I've lost my selling touch   Something is going wrong and I'm not sure what it is. Friday. This evening I'll give it a full two hour session and look to clinch a minimum of €100. There was a time when I would have been happy with €20 a day but, I've moved on. I know I can make good cash in a two hour sales window. I need to start talking to people again - it's the only way to bag the big money. I'm well enough again now so, no excuses.

TOTALISM FUCKING RAWKS! Man.


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 22, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Upset the posh artist last night. Not to sure if he was more upset about the 'you're a fucking snob' remark or, the refusal to admit him into my new art movement
> 
> Whatever it was - he's not happy. Left a note of apology for him. He may accept. Then again, I am more than likley to open my mouth again. He better get used to it if he plans to share late night company with me and a couple of bottles of red. Far to honest for my own good and everyone elses!



lol


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 22, 2006)

No lookers. No takers. No nuffink. 

Something's hanged and I can't figure out what. What's more I left the house woith limited cash today thinking a €20 sale was a certainty. It's Friday night. I want booze and cheap food.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 24, 2006)

OK. Not selling. 

Main reason is that the current tourist crowd is mostly Spanish budget holidayers. Money to spend on food, drink, ice-cream and religious tat but, not a lot else.

I think I've taken street selling as far as I can. Dropping prices would be a mistake. It's time to change my approach.

24 hour art challenge proper needs to happen soon. However, I have big outgoings over the next two weeks. May get a proper website up and running soon to generate more income. Have a couple of photography commissions that may pay an advance. I need big working capital to return big profit. Plenty in the pipeline that will make that possible.

I don't see any point in selling on the street anymore. It's time to move up a division or, two.

Time to make things happen proper scale!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 24, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I don't see any point in selling on the street anymore. It's time to move up a division or, two.
> 
> Time to make things happen proper scale!



Intruiging...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 25, 2006)

Okey dokey. The first TOTALIST picnic has been called for this Thursday. Looks like there will be a good turn out of Partial Totalists representing four continents so far. Hopefully, someone will appear to shout for Africa also. Countries being represented include UK, France, Switzerland (German and French) Germany, Japan, USA, Ireland, Columbia... and many more...

It's looking good.

Meeting up at 10AM (may prove difficult for some) and then going on an expedition to the summit of the Sierra Nevada. It's totally as high as you can get here!

Looking forward to it. I'll be taking plenty of photos and posting here hopefully by Friday evening.


On the downside...

Infections, infections, infections. My bell-end is swelling at a rate that is almost as alarming as the one that my foreskin is shrinking at. And, I've been a very good person lately (to good to be honest  ). Healthy diet. Good hygiene. You don't really need or, want to know but, I need to moan. It's fucking painful. I blame the antibiotic cream I've been treating less sensitive areas with. I want Savlon and I want it now.


Thought of the day; who the fuck was that girl in the purple dress. The most beautiful person in the world again. Totally gorgeous. There are way to many beautiful people here. They need to be spread around the world on a fair basis. Or, perhaps not.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 26, 2006)

Change of plan/s.

1. I have an €80 shortfall to make up by Saturday and an expensive trip to the chemist.

2. Logistically, the buses don't work out for the Totalist picnic. Could be going elsewhere. It's all very beautiful at this time of year though.


So, I need to hit the streets selling again. Going to put in a mega effort this evening. I need results.

I've changed my presentation. Freshly shaved head and face. Crisp white shirt with black 'artists' jeans. My hands look a contagious mess. I'm sure it's putting some punters off


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 26, 2006)

Fucking hell. This is torture at the moment. Sold just one postcard sketch and very little interest.

Poco hente - where is everyone? It's very quiet. Quiet in numbers but, some big haired old hippy with a Gibson and a collection of effects pedals keeps playing his two tune rep' of Gary Moore and Hendrix. First through his wah wah then thorugh his fuzz box. He's a twat. He's been here four hours already. I hate him. He needs to leave before I smash my first Les Paul original. Parisian Walkway is a good tune for a guitar to die to anyway. 

Off to a new pitch maybe. Or, maybe not. Tough selling presently.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 26, 2006)

Blahdeblahdeblahde.

Bottle of wine and a bit to smoke makes me realise that possibly I'm just being a lazy fuck. The buyers are still there - I'm just not finding them.


Days are currently panning like this; 4 or, 5 hours painting and decorating. But, I'm not getting out of bed till 9.30am.

Sketching and drinking and smoking from 4pm (ish). Switching off at 8pm(ish).

I'm slacking.

Life can be to easy. 


Where's my social life gone?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 27, 2006)

Pissed last night   Ugly pissed on wine and beer. No drink tonight.

Funny thing that happens when I change my image from skint down and out artists to crisp white shirt, clean shave etc is the price of my favourite bottle of red wine from the mini-market jumps from €3.20 to €4. "I'm still me" I tell them. "I'm still skint". "€4" they say. "But, €3.20?". "4!". OK  


Want to sell this evening to pay for the innaugral TOTALISTS picnic tomorrow. Should be fun. Taking people on a magical mystery tour high into the mountains to do good art things


----------



## extra dry (Sep 27, 2006)

keep updated on the movement...can see big things ahead..


----------



## hiccup (Sep 27, 2006)

extra dry said:
			
		

> keep updated on the movement...can see big things ahead..



Totally


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 28, 2006)

First Totalist picnic turned out to be totally just about me   I'm pretty sure I told everyone the right place and time. Spanish time doesn't quite work like time in the rest of the world. I got fed up with waiting after 20 minutes and headed into the mountains to enjoy my day off alone. I did warn everyone to be there at 10AM sharp. Or, did I say 11? I realise the odds are against me here. I may have some appologising to do  

40 minutes and 95 Centimos buys a bus ride to Dilar and a Parque Nacional on the edge of the Sierra Nevada. Very peaceful and a million miles away from the city. Visited the chapel of the virgin of the snows and then treked into the forest to eat my gouda, granny smith and wholemeal bread washed down with a bottle of wine. Short siesta. Then some impromtu art that may well never be seen by anyone.

Walked along a river back towards Granada for about 6 Kilometers. Found my first pomegranate tree/shrub with ripe and ready fruit   Also found walnuts, quince and some fruits I don't know the name of that I've tried only stewed in syrup.

Came across one of those new 'toytown' village developments after about 4 KM and spent an hour or, so sketching it. Sort of 600 years worth of Spanish architectural styles (complete with pseudo chapel) homogonised into a Lego come Wimpy plastic fantastic giant kiddies play set. It just isn't real. These places have been photographed to death already along the south coast. May try a painting though.

One thing I don't understand about Spanish people is their aversion to walking as a means of getting from A to B. They seem to love walking up and down a 25 Meter pavement repeatedly just for the sake of walking but, try walking out of town and they stare at you in a 'can't you afford to run a donkey or, something' sort of way.

Talking of parading down cat-walks. I just spent an hour in a bar watching telly. Some afternoon fashion magazine show. Spanish models appear to be much more curvey than UK or, US models. Is this a good thing?

Very nice day off so far. Will definitely go again soon. Although, I have to admit that the countryside did get a bit boring very quickly. Think I may have overdosed on rural solitude last year.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 29, 2006)

Just got hit on the head by a conker. There is no safe place to rest outside. If it's not conkers it's palm fronds or, snakes or, toads.


On offer tonight for free entertainment;

A 95 Cent bus ride for a free festival in the hills. The San Miguel fiesta in Albycin or, countless bars with live stuff in the real Granada.

Or. a TV in my current luxury gig?

It's party city and all I want to do is sleep well! Is a thing you go through when you're sknit and 40 possibly.


Albycin for me then. At least it's only a stumble home


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm in a real 'fucking wake-up people' mood.

Monday I'm going to go out and buy a canvass and oil paints and all the chems and solutions and the brushes and necessary stuff and do the FUCKING PAINTING I WANT TO DO.

I'll auction it on a website and locally. It'll be 'mad' and totally different and totally slated by all the ignorant people who have no magazine guide to refer to.

It'll feature a beautiful person, a beautiful setting and a very, very, fucking ugly context. It will be TOTALLY realist. And, I really don't give a shit if it costs more than it makes and leaves me on the streets for Winter.

Off to sketch in preparation. I've actually been preparing for months. Just need a willing model with the 'right' face.

I'm making good money ATM. And, I'm living a good life but, I'm not doing the stuff I want to do and ultimately, that is why I am here.


How effin upmeown is this?

 

"I'm lovin' life".


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 1, 2006)

Things are slowly beginning to come together very nicely.

Looks like I'll have spare cash to do the painting I want to do and clear debt, pay advances, retain working capital etc etc etc. Life and fucking money!


Every little sketch and painting I've sold during the last six months has had a website address on the back. I've actually sold over 320 now and, that web URL is starting to pay dividends   Commission enquiries for paintings and photography are coming good.

Very nearley sorted proper!


----------



## hiccup (Oct 1, 2006)

Coolio


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 1, 2006)

Some of the most beautiful people in the world you meet here are actually English, not Spanish.

So, it ain't the genes and it ain't the water. There is a giant beauty magnet here somewhere that ocassionally fails and attracts the likes of me.

'Where have we met before?' I asked myself for a good two hours.

Just remembered. It's another Urban connection.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 2, 2006)

Mondays are usually shit for selling. Today is proving to be more shit than usual on the street selling front. Don't really know why I'm bothering  

People just walk past without giving a glance. Monday. First day of holiday. What do you do first day of holiday? Hang on to your cash. Get to know a place. Sus out prices. Meander around town and spend as little as possible.

I got bugger all interest at all in one hour.

But, do I give fuck? Do I fuck.

I've just picked-up my first €1000 painting commission  


From a €20 tile to a full on €1000 commission in a little over six months  

Off to buy wine and study for my first big REAL painting artist job.

 


Paying 20% up front as well.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent news


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad to hear that things are looking up Stanley


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice one Stan


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I've just picked-up my first €1000 painting commission
> 
> 
> From a €20 tile to a full on €1000 commission in a little over six months



Nice one Stan. Inspiring on a day with not much else to say for it.

May there be many more.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks all ^^^

I'm well chuffed. Have a steep learning curve on use of oil paints now. There is a young Irish painter staying here whilst his girlfriend completes an erasmus year type thing at uni, he's offred help and advice.

But, any tips on the use of oils here would be appreciated. I know absolutely nothing. Need to know best paints, drying times and retardents or, speeder upper drying things, mixing mediums etc etc etc.

Any links to known techniques would be good also.

The painting will be of a scene at dusk so, the light will be very subtle, very important and bloody difficult. Know I can get that bit right with time mind so, long as I don't have anything go wrong with the materials.

May do two at the same time and experiment a bit.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 8, 2006)

Woooah! Me threads dying.


The man with the Lidl bags.

There are lots of men with Lidl bags walking and selling the streets of Granada. I hadn't really noticed this until the woman whose house I'm currently living in mentioned that I looked like I was selling CD's and DVD's  

Today I was trailed by secret police until I put my sketches on display.

These Lidl bags are serving me as well as the Cambridge University Press bag. Well, not quite as well on the psychological front but, physically they're stronger.

Got distracted by an Urban traitor today. Sorry 'J' but, fuck you could talk for Glasgow. Everytime I've met you - two hours of non-stop solid bollocks. I have a headache. BTW Plaza Nueva on a Sunday evening is my prime work time. Not social time. Leave me alone for just a couple of hours each week please people. It's becoming a problem.

Moan over. Thread bumped.


----------



## Firky (Oct 8, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Got distracted by an Urban traitor today. Sorry 'J' but, fuck you could talk for Glasgow. Everytime I've met you - two hours of non-stop solid bollocks. I have a headache. BTW Plaza Nueva on a Sunday evening is my prime work time. Not social time. Leave me alone for just a couple of hours each week please people. It's becoming a problem.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 8, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

>



Yeah. Should explain really.

Some guy who WON'T STOP FUCKING TALKING about Ernesto and other forums and stuff and stuff. The same fucking stuff everytime I meet him. He keeps telling me church is fun here in Spain.

I know he'll be reading here and, although it's a bit mean, it's far better than a fucking great slap!

He just talks to much basically. Whilst I'm trying to talk to tourists and make sales.

Nice guy otherwise.


----------



## Firky (Oct 8, 2006)

Have a spliff!


----------



## hiccup (Oct 8, 2006)

Blimey. The tentacles of urban.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 9, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Blimey. The tentacles of urban.



Incredible isn't it?

So many people have come up and said 'hello' via web forums. The world is so small. Via the web I have met five other photographers working around here. Eight (8!) urban posters/readers have found me. One Urban posters brother was already here. And, one Urban readers sister found me the other week!

I still rely on my Sunday evening sells from Plaza Nueva. It's my regular pitch for regular clients and commissions. The last three Sundays I have been joined within 10 minutes of setting up. First two times I was joined by extremely lovelly company and more than happy to quit early. So, I shouldn't really complain. The guy who caught me last night is nice enough. He just talks and talks and talks and sits in front of my display and then talks and talks and talks to potential customers   But, what really winds me up is that he just talks and talks and talks about web forums. I like to drop in here regularly. I've met many posters but, I have a life outside also!

Still, my choice I guess.


----------



## Firky (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd have no idea what you look like, but when I go back to Granada I'll keep my eyes open for the man with the lidl bags.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I'd have no idea what you look like, but when I go back to Granada I'll keep my eyes open for the man with the lidl bags.



You could end up with a pocketful of pirate CDs if you do that.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 9, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> You could end up with a pocketful of pirate CDs if you do that.



I'm the only one who isn't obviously from North Africa  


And, you'll end up with a pocket full of postacrd sketches if I get my way.



Fucking beautiful evening right now. From a distance the Capel Real looks like a giant beehive. But, it's not a beehive. It's the Capel Real in October. Absolutely smothered in a swarm of flocking starlings.

This is a transitional city. Transitional like all other European cities - just growing and developing. Transitional in so much as 60,000 of it's inhabitants are students looking forward to a future life elsewhere. Transitional because this week especially seems to be a European holiday week. Lots of short stay visitors. Some 10,000 a day come to see the Alhambra alone apparently. Transitional because many people have holiday homes here. Weekend homes for South Coast money merchants. Or, getaways for Madrians. Or, even seasonal homes for rich Californians!

The starlings are flocking in tonight. They know something we don't. I guess winter nights and rain are just about to arrive here. Very short but, incredibly beautiful autumns. Winter will no doubt be just as beautiful. Perhaps even moreso without those disease spreading, shit anywhere flocks of thoudsands. How do they turn in unison in midflight like that? Communication of some sort obviously but, a communication that's beyond me.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello Stanley

I hope you have your camera and are taking some photographs right now.  The gathering of starlings is certainly an indicator of the end of summer.  

I have been looking at your pictures on your websites.  They are spectacular and you are very modest not to be linking to them much on Urban.  Perhaps you could arrange an exhibition when you eventually get back to England.

Regards

Hocus Eye


----------



## soulfluxzero (Oct 10, 2006)

What is the website(s)? I've been wanting to see stanley's stuff for ages- throughout the epic drama that is this thread! Whatever happens, keep the faith and the art will follow...


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 10, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> What is the website(s)? I've been wanting to see stanley's stuff for ages- throughout the epic drama that is this thread! Whatever happens, keep the faith and the art will follow...


if you don't want to put it on here can someone pm me a link?
thank you.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 10, 2006)

There's a link in his profile (click on his username)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 10, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> What is the website(s)? I've been wanting to see stanley's stuff for ages- throughout the epic drama that is this thread! Whatever happens, keep the faith and the art will follow...




Main photography website is currently viewable at:

http://www.freewebtown.com/johncolley/index.htm


An all new web based art project and a new photography site will happen soon and most probably be linked to here.

As for returning to the UK - not likley apart from the occassional visit and hopefully a few exhibitions. My plan is to go for it full on over the next two years. Photography, art and stuff. Learn Spanish fluently (possibly two years away) and live in South America for a couple of years or, more. That'll be 2008 - 2010 (ish). Before then I have a project that will start soon involving lots and lots of travelling. However, at the moment I'm as poor as I've been for a long, long time. Frustratingly waiting for things to click and making what I can in the meantime. This art and photography costs more money than it makes currently. Sure that's about to change mind.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 12, 2006)

¡Fiesta!

Thursday means Friday will be a holiday also. What's the point for one day?


The day to celebrate the fucking over of South America and it's peoples. Has a nice conquistadors name or, something. Can't see to many people getting to Spanish Chauvanistic so, I'll let it go myself and just go out and get pissed and party. When did 'Empire Day' disappear from the Uk calendar?

Still sunny and musicy everywhere everyday  

Life as an artist is ticking over. Not exciting enough. Something needs to change! Again!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 16, 2006)

Lidl's have an art sale next Monday   Knew there had to be some reason why I've spent the last three weeks or, so walking around Granada with two Lidl's bags full of sketches! 250 CM canvass rolls for just €6. I have ideas for a huge tryptich scene. Cheap oil paints, brushes, ready framed canvases. I'll be stocking up good and proper.


I now have three good money painting commissions to complete. Since the start of the first thread I have now sold around 350 sketches, tiles, paintings and postcard sketches. I have also picked up a wedding photography job at a very healthy rate from contacts selling art on the streets. Very nice people from the States.

I have finally found whatever it was I needed to find to do the first draft of the book. Everything is looking very good indeed. Think I'm actually going to claim success. It is possible to cut it as a traditional artist in a modern world. However, it is much harder work than sitting at a PC for eight hours a day!

I will continue to do a bit of odd jobbing and I will also continue to sell at my regular pitch on Sunday evenings simply because I enjoy it. But, my main profession and bulk of my income is now undoubtedly from art and art photography commissions  


And, I'm in a sunny city with lots of music. Although, I have just bought a pair of charcoal suede boots because big rain is definitely on it's way.


Possibly end of thread (again). Things can change by the day mind - three commissions does not an artist make. Or, summat?


----------



## Reg in slippers (Nov 8, 2006)

*standing ovation, stanley*


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 8, 2006)

Reg in slippers said:
			
		

> *standing ovation, stanley*




Not necessary.

I'm well on my way to where I want to be and I didn't even know it was where I wanted to be until it was forced upon me.

I like it here


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 8, 2006)

Bye then Stanley

Do come and visit us on Urban from time to time, especially when you get the book finished, and when you have success stories to share.

Hocus


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 8, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Bye then Stanley
> 
> Do come and visit us on Urban from time to time, especially when you get the book finished, and when you have success stories to share.
> 
> Hocus





I already have success!

Idiot.


----------



## Firky (Nov 8, 2006)

*m envious? NO! *

I f'ing hate Stanley 

Oh yeah.

Bye 

Don't be shy... you're mother wasn't - wocka wocka wocka!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 8, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> Don't be shy... you're mother wasn't - wocka wocka wocka!



Sadly not. No.  


What's success? I need a measure to report back. Tis important like


----------



## Firky (Nov 8, 2006)

Success is when you erm... own a ford mondeo? Actually I reckon it is when you're content doing what you're doing and not a monetary thing.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 8, 2006)

Hold on a minute. You just slagged my mum  


CUNT!



Not for public forums but...


----------



## Firky (Nov 8, 2006)

hehe


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 8, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> hehe




 


Life hey?


----------



## Reg in slippers (Nov 9, 2006)

well stanley, the applause was for posting your hopes, thoughts and feelings

the very best of luck to you 

x


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 9, 2006)

Reg in slippers said:
			
		

> well stanley, the applause was for posting your hopes, thoughts and feelings
> 
> the very best of luck to you
> 
> x




Nice. I hope that's what most read. Total rollercoaster ride reported very openly and very honestly. Despite the very, very, very, low points it was actually a very enjoyable adventure.

This evening a demo is taking place. Basically 'demonstrators' are asking for more policing in the Albycin. Fuck knows why. In all the hours I've spent on the streets there I have seen just two hand-bag snatches (unattented bags - not struggles) and had a bit of trouble with some young lads trying to impress a girl. It's a very safe place. Don't leave your valuables unattended in any tourist hotspot, worldwide hey?

All the new property owners are going to achieve is a bad image for The Albycin. Lower their property values not increase them. And, why the fuck did you move here if you didn't feel comfortable in the place?

Tossers!


--/ Oh god. The thread is alive again. What's going to happen next? I just found stability!


----------



## Firky (Nov 9, 2006)

You said you flounced you wanker! Now I look like a right dick head.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=184311


JUST FUCK OFF!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 9, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> You said you flounced you wanker! Now I look like a right dick head.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=184311
> 
> ...




Appreciated. Tar  


You get free aoccommodation in my new lux pad


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 9, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I already have success!
> 
> Idiot.




What's irking you Stanley?  I didn't say you hadn't had success.  I was referring to further and future successes.  Also I was waving you a congratulatory farewell having read tagline and your post on General about leaving Urban.  

You don't know who your friends are.


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 10, 2006)

Stanley you're a right touchy bugger aincha?   

I'm pleased and relieved that things are going well for you, the rollercoaster element was worrying and I hope you'll soon be safe and sound in a nice clean warm home away from sheep scabs and the like, if you're not already. 

Good for you for taking the risk and going for it.  You deserve all the success in the world after all you've put up with.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 10, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> What's irking you Stanley?  I didn't say you hadn't had success.  I was referring to further and future successes.  Also I was waving you a congratulatory farewell having read tagline and your post on General about leaving Urban.
> 
> You don't know who your friends are.



Sorry. Forgot the emoticon again!

Nothing irking me friend


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's a brief update.

How things have worked out.


I have three painting commissions to complete and a couple of future enquiries. I'm no longer selling on the street because of police hassle. I have a photography wedding job confirmed for next year and have a few possible photo/travel commissions on their way.

I'm currently living in a very beautiful old Moorish townhouse in the Albycin. Lovelly woman providing a very comfortable bed and breakfast in return for a bit of work each morning. Like it here lots. All friends who have visited like it lots also. Eventually she will be providing quality self-catering holiday accommodation.

I need my own permanent address to do all the official stuff from. 

I also have a book on it's way. Nothing absolute but, enough interest to convince me it will happen one way or, another.

My 321 spaces book will happen in a small self-funded way initially. Seems no one will take the gamble with my idea!

This is a fantastic little city. Far easier to make things happen here than in London.

Nice life


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 12, 2006)

*Me doing me art thing on the streets.*

Photo some nice German guy took the other week:





Not selling on the streets anymore. Just doing oil paintings in various locations around Granada.

Interesting guy doing a degree here that sounds very similar to a degree I studied in the UK. Sort 50/50 programming and design. He took lots of shots with the idea of importing into Flash and Trace Bitmapping. Seemed most surprised when he realised I knew all about it


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 15, 2006)

*Life innit?*

I think this story could go on forever. Tonights episode:


What's going on in The Albycin?

Posters and banners everywhere yelling out 'Not Safe', 'Muggers', 'Bad People' etc.

The official line of the 'Albycin Residents Association' (as translated) translates roughly as 'Safer, Quieter, Cleaner'. Fucking hell!  

So, tonight I take up my regular romantic painting spot with a view over the city and start painting and drinking. Me - big scary fucker dressed in dark clothes hanging in romantic corners doing romantic stuff. Tourists - 'we've been warned - let's turn around'. I am no longer enjoying life as an artist in The Albycin. I'm desperate to move to my new pad in the modern city.

As I've said time and time again; The Albycin is incredibly safe for a tourist hotspot. So, what goes down?

What goes down has to go up! Caves in prime real estate. That's what goes down. Caves currently inhabited by artists, musicians, performers and all sorts of other socially/economically outcast types. It's what makes Granada fucking excellent but, I fear the money men are about to spoil/steralise it.

Amongst the protestors on the demo I happend to spot an established artist. He's now my target - I will spoil his fun as he has spoiled mine. And, I can do that  

Fucking tossers. The lot of them. They want a fight. They've got it!

Oh, and I found a new spot to paint from in real shadows on a steep hill. Accidently let my bag roll down the hill and lost fucking loads. I'll return tomorrow but, don't expect to recover everything. Cunts - it's their fault and they're gonna fucking pay. Especially that established American artist taking his friends on the demo for more policing.

Don't fucking change it - just fuck off!


----------



## dada (Nov 15, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Photo some nice German guy took the other week:



nice shot.


----------



## dada (Nov 15, 2006)

> Accidently let my bag roll down the hill and lost fucking loads. I'll return tomorrow but, don't expect to recover everything.


sorry but i laughed when i read that. 

keep going stanley. love reading your posts.


----------



## mrkikiet (Nov 15, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Posters and banners everywhere yelling out 'Not Safe', 'Muggers', 'Bad People' etc.
> 
> The official line of the 'Albycin Residents Association' (as translated) translates roughly as 'Safer, Quieter, Cleaner'. Fucking hell!


this 'sterilisation' or 'cleaning up' of unwanteds and people who the tourist or rich Spaniard fins offensive is going on all over Spain as far as I can tell.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 16, 2006)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> this 'sterilisation' or 'cleaning up' of unwanteds and people who the tourist or rich Spaniard fins offensive is going on all over Spain as far as I can tell.



Yup. All squats in valencia were cleared out a few weeks ago. The Brits are to blame for much of it. They even pay locals to hang banners in some towns  

Granada's liberal attitude is what makes it so special. I've stopped selling on the street because the stock I was carrying was to much to lose to the police. Now I even feel 'guilty' for drinking and painting at night  

Met another two old Urban75 posters here last night! All coincidental but, incredibly 16 people I knew on the web I have now met for real in Granada.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2006)

Fuck. Dunno.

Nice evening up the hill with good company. Painting, drinking and stuff.

Bad news and a possible goodbye forever to a friend  


Low. Sinking for a night. Back up tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 22, 2006)

*Cacti are harmless. Booze is not.*

 

Surprised it took me so long...

Yesterday afternoon I climbed the hill behind the city to do some painting and drinking with some of the good people of the valley. The cacti covered hill. Big Prickly Pear and Aloe Vera cacti. Lots of them.

Two bottles of red and one bottle of fine Cuban rum. 

First atempt home failed after about ten feet. Managed to pick myself up and get a further 20 feet. Stuck in the middle of a Prickly Pair. Fuck it - here I lie until a miracle happens. Thankfully a miracle did happen. Rescued by an angel I woke up all cleaned up and in a safe bed. Someone'e getting a huge thank you from me next time I see them. Whether they like it or, not  

My face is a mess. Praying that it doesn't go all Orfy. If it does I will be the ugliest leper in town!

Did some great painting mind.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 23, 2006)

Owch. Sounds nasty. But one must suffer for one's art.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 23, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Owch. Sounds nasty. But one must suffer for one's art.




Very sore. No signs of Orf. Think I'm finally on top of that nastiness.


I think this is the sort of thing artists do. Then go out on a rowing boat in the middle of the night and die from pneumonia. I'm getting it right on that front.

Thank fuck I have Totalist angels looking after me.


Life is getting very, very interesting currently. Interesting people, interesting places, interesting experiences and very interesting potential. I love this crazy world I live in


----------



## hiccup (Nov 23, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> Life is getting very, very interesting currently. Interesting people, interesting places, interesting experiences and very interesting potential. I love this crazy world I live in



Totally


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 24, 2006)

No Orf. Yay. Big yay! Quickest heal ever. Cactus scabs are already giving in  


Went to an invitation only, private view, show home showing type of gig this evening. Nice restoration in the Albycin with rooms full of art and arty people. It's TOTALLY not the way to sell art. I was already pissed and no one noticed. That was a good thing at least. The placcy windows really didn't work.

Very strange world. How did I get here?


I have a totally awesome plan.


----------



## Firky (Nov 24, 2006)

I used to love going to private views. I would just get shit faced on red wine and then stagger yem. I think they thought I was bohemian or something - I'd always get asked back


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 24, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> I used to love going to private views. I would just get shit faced on red wine and then stagger yem. I think they thought I was bohemian or something - I'd always get asked back




This really wasn't anything like the proper private views I used to go to when I got proper pissed. It was strangely pretendy. No booze or, anything and in a little pretend area of Granada known as Albycin. I'm a bit lost here. Think they were just trying to sell their house.

The bathroon had a shelfull of cosmetics but, everywhere else was completely sterile. Think I may have pissed into the only real work of art in the whole building. Quite possibly.


----------



## Firky (Nov 24, 2006)

Ever been to Arteaga?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 24, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> Ever been to Arteaga?



Nope. But, it was worth asking


----------



## Firky (Nov 24, 2006)

Bollocks, was going to ask if the Hostel was still open


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 25, 2006)

Trying to busy myself without booze for a Saturday evening. Have guests arriving at around 11 who don't know. Friends know what to expect of me on Saturday night at 11  

So...

I've been doing some exhibitions. "Granada" Hocus Pocus Festival. I was expecting the same kind of stuff you see at provincial shows in the UK. Same old rehashed and over photoshoped 80's dross. But, fuck this was good.

Plenty of manipulated digital stuff going on. Some crap but, most very good.

More about Hocus Pocus here:

http://2006.hocuspocusfestival.com/

Sadly very little about the photography stuff in Granada. A very nice surprise. Particularly as I'm into recreating old tricks of magic myself at the moment.

Different interpretations of the theme. And, an explanation for all the manipulation. Stuff printed on foil. Some weird colours etc etc etc. Some 'magical and mystical' in content only.

My favourite was some clever stuff by Francisco M. Lorenzo. A 3D effect created by viewing reflections of photographs on the surface of mirrored cylinders. Cylinder sits in middle of table with the photograph stuck to the table surface. It actually gives the impression of heightend 3D perception. How the fuck does that work?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 26, 2006)

Was the photograph taken with an anamorphic lens?  Did it look distorted and stretched when you looked at it directly?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 26, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Was the photograph taken with an anamorphic lens?  Did it look distorted and stretched when you looked at it directly?



Yes. 

I still don't understand why the reflected image creates a higher sense of 3D perception. May go and look again after a bit of web research.

The photographs were full of visual clues to depth. People of various sizes and ages to give a common depth but, it definitely works better on the reflected surface. Why?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't really understand why but my guess is that the cylinder presents to each eye a view that is more separated than usual.

As you know, we get a sense of 3D from our brain because it adds together the information from the right eye and left eye which are slightly separated.  It works rather like a range-finder.

I once read of an experiment where someone rigged up a device with mirrors which he could wear on his head.  Each eye was presented with an image from several inches further out than usual.  Apparently it gave a him heightened (or perhaps deepend) sense of perspective depth.

I have also noticed that if you look at a photograph with one eye closed it gives a slight impression of depth.  This is fairly inexplicable and maybe doesn't work for everyone.

Just thought I would add to the confusion.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 28, 2006)

Doubly doubly.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 28, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Just thought I would add to the confusion.



 

The two eye theory of 3D perception I know to be absolute bollocks for fact. The old steregram things give a 3D effect but, it is not necessary to have sight in both eyes to perceive 3D.

It has to be something to do with viewing the image on a cylinder and the variable distance from refelected image to eye. The only explanation. My guess is that we measure light frequency unwittingly. The brain measures the time reflected light takes to reach the retina according to the environment.

I'm back on my Relative Dynamic Range thoery  

Interestingly, these images were in B&W. I'd like to see it done with colour - you never know, it could make a difference.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 28, 2006)

Stanley,
 if you are going to fly in the face of even simple scientific knowledge then I fear that your strange theories are not going to get taken seriously.  Stereo vision depends on two eyes.  The Victorians had stereo viewers and stereo cards photographs were very popular.  The Viewmaster carried on this tradition but also used colour.  I know someone who has only one good eye and cannot percieve depth.  She has major problems going down steps or stairs if the edge of the steps are not clearly visible as it just looks flat to her and on the edge of a cliff or other high place only knows that she cannot step forward if there is something familiar to show scale - it frightens me.

The eye does measure light frequency.  That is what we perceive as colour.  The idea that the eye detects the distance by the time it takes light to travel is illogical.  The eye doesn't know what time the light sets out to travel.  With the speed of light being so high it would not be possible to make comparative measurements.  

There is the Doppler effect which creates the "red shift" familiar to astronomers but that involves massive spaces across the universe.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 1, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Stanley,
> if you are going to fly in the face of even simple scientific knowledge then I fear that your strange theories are not going to get taken seriously.  Stereo vision depends on two eyes...



I'm on about 3D perception/vision. Close one of your eyes. Did the world go flat?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 1, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Stanley,
> 
> 
> The eye does measure light frequency.  That is what we perceive as colour.  The idea that the eye detects the distance by the time it takes light to travel is illogical...



How do you know? Why is it illogical?

Different frequencies are perceived as different colours. Different frequencies travel at different speeds. It's Totally logical to my way of thinking. It may also explain why we perceive warmer colours as being closer than colder colours (generally, although contextual colour plays a part in that also). IMVHO of course


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2006)

IIRC colour is _perceived_ by the reflection of what is not absorbed from the range of frequencies that are put upon an object due to the exposure of light energy after the transit form A to B...and somesuch.  

the perception bit is a minefield in itself...give synthesia a thought or two...colour blindness...formative deprevation or longterm excess...etcetc..z'll changes the way individuals see.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes Bosky you are right.  

We see a red ball as red because the white light that hits it contains red, green and blue light and while the red is reflected the green and blue light are absorbed by the red colouring of the ball.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 1, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Yes Bosky you are right.
> 
> We see a red ball as red because the white light that hits it contains red, green and blue light and while the red is reflected the green and blue light are absorbed by the red colouring of the ball.




So, how do you perceive the ball as being three dimensional? Different shades of red? Less blue and green being absorbed at different angles? Simply an eye/brain measuring the time the reflected light takes to reach the eye? Afterall, the red ball is red - just a single colour.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> So, how do you perceive the ball as being three dimensional? Different shades of red? Less blue and green being absorbed at different angles? Simply an eye/brain measuring the time the reflected light takes to reach the eye? Afterall, the red ball is red - just a single colour.



doesn't that happen later on at the other end of the optic nerve during the inversing process and the addition of the info given by the stereo-vision thingy... IIRC babies get trained visually as they develop and this sorts itself out to become our Worldly perception...complicated stuff there Stanley.  

And then there are consideration of environs to..partculate suspension...upper UV...lower IR...reflective and refractive nature...I reckon the best way to realise(heehee) it is to consider the 50s application of 3D viewing through glasses watching spshlly prepared media...baaasically you will perceive what you are given under certain circumstances and you adapt or die depending on your requirements and or your species types...go see what dogs and bumble bees have to deal with...and lions...zebras are crafty buggers eh?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 1, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> doesn't that happen later on at the other end of the optic nerve during the inversing process and the addition of the info given by the stereo-vision thingy... IIRC babies get trained visually as they develop and this sorts itself out to become our Worldly perception...complicated stuff there Stanley.
> 
> And then there are consideration of environs to..partculate suspension...upper UV...lower IR...reflective and refractive nature...I reckon the best way to realise(heehee) it is to consider the 50s application of 3D viewing through glasses watching spshlly prepared media...baaasically you will perceive what you are given under certain circumstances and you adapt or die depending on your requirements and or your species types...go see what dogs and bumble bees have to deal with...and lions...zebras are crafty buggers eh?




Good stuff. However, you're straying from the original point. 

Without going down the nurture/nature route, I think there's something far more fundamental going on. Not sure what but...

The Stereogram example above requires two visual receptors to get the effect when the effect is actually just a simulation of a real world view from one  visual receptor. Why?


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Why?



because of the confusion_thumping of Our natural programming? 

hence the lion versus zebra thingy...the lion vison it poop at what we perceive as a reasonable distance...hence zebras looking so stark in some conditions are invisible to a lion...and the bumble bees world is full of targets in which they find food the UV end of things and how that relects off've flowers...and little else...hence that ability to get twatted so easily by other things.  

I think it's partly due to the panchromatic nature of our ability to see...and the lacking therein of other species... that gave us the upper hand to enjoy more than they of Our lives..and thru evolution of Our brain_grey matter thus became Intelligence...good innit?!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 2, 2006)

Straying away from the visual perception stuff;

Just keeping the thread alive because things are now getting very, very, interesting    Slightly dangerous also     I have a feeling that this book is far from finished   

More soon. But, tonight I'm off to study me eyesight somemore.


Fiesta next week here. The city is preparing to party once again. Not really interested. Better stuff happens here once you know where to find it!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 5, 2006)

So help me.

Is it normal to stumble into an internet cafe carrying a large canvass with a very vivid moonlight scene? OK. Forget the moonlight bit. Is it NORMAL to carry your work home?

Would you piss yourself laughing at the guy who took his painting on the tube with him?

Reckon 90% would.


Big storm brewing here tonight.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 6, 2006)

Painting confidence took a tumble last night. Dunno I'll pretend that post didn't happen.


Strange how life as an artist is panning out. I'm meeting and mixing with people from all walks of life and all parts of the world. Very interesting times. From street people and cave dwelling artists to retired high flyers and political players. It's a very welcome mix.

TOTALISM is coming


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 7, 2006)

Friggin cold tonight. Biting cold. Winter is here. People are getting their skies out.

I'm going to keep this thread going till March. Full year - why not? Anything can happen in three months or, so.


Lots is going to happen actually


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 8, 2006)

Busy. Really very, very busy in the city tonight. Day of the immaculate constitution apparently although, I thought that was Wednesday. Perhaps Wednesday was day of the national conception? A scary thought - 30 million Spaniards sharing the same birthday. World party day. There would be absolutely no confusion about that party day.


Gran Via de Colon (the city centers main artery) has undergone a complete transformation during the last few months. Narrow pavements have been widened and tree lined. Funky new modernist street lighting has been installed. Futurist traffic lights and pedestrian crossings are now functional. All that and the brightest of bright Christmas lights have made a set for an all night fiesta.

To busy for me.

Spent the day walking through the eastern valley here with a couple of 'Firends of The Valley'. Fucking beautiful place under a golf course threat. I'm off to document it photographically early on Sunday morning so, I'll save it for another day. Stunning place just a short walk from the city center. I plan to start at sunrise from the old monastery and walk all the way to the present motorway shooting as I go. Should make a good photo-essay type of thing. Haven't completed one for a while now. Looking forward to it. Will hopefully post it up here somewhere late next week along with the most dramatic sunset panorama I've ever experienced.

Cashflow is now moving well and truly in the right direction   May even be able to hire a very bright projector soon. I'm gonna light up The Alhambra the way I see fit - all live on the web and stuff  

Can't be illegal can it?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2006)

nice one stanley, looking forward to some pics
take care of yaself


----------



## Firky (Dec 8, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> The Alhambra the way I see fit - all live on the web and stuff
> 
> Can't be illegal can it?



lasers and strobe lights?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice day off today. Time to take time out and remember those that counted and consider the future for those that may count. Or, summat. Pissed allready innit.


Sunday market this morning for new boots and cords. Photography shoot has to wait a day.

Lush cinema this evening. Huge old theatre with bar and gold lounge seats. Big, big space. 10 of us there at most watching some Eastern European film - Esmas secrets I think. Quite good but, I was totally into the lounging with a whisky and coke.


Almost lost in a long weekend of drink fuelled debauchery, good sex and bad sex was a night that needs reporting. We got a bloody good lock-in in a bad flamenco bar. Show for tourists had half finished before we arrived. Got in for free and never got out!

Landlord is a total flamenco nutter. A private show with his mates was about to happen and we got asked to stay  

Imagine this; a table of flamenco enthusiasts with and age range from 16 - 76 all discussing with passion what and where flamenco is. Seriously good to see a 16 year old in hip-hop gear with baseball cap playing a guitar and singing to his mentors. I'm only just beginning to get the flamenco thing.


Tonight. Spent my last pennies on booze for the guys on the streets. Tis fucking cold tonight. They need something more than I do ATM.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 11, 2006)

Things are getting a bit strange. I have an immitator   Someone stealing an online/forum identity for use in the real world. Weird. 

I answered my phone the other day only to hear the words 'answer your phone you fucker' followed by a very polite 'Hi John'. I had answered me phone you fucker  

The snobby English artist who's actually Irish has recreated himself. He has a brand new 'cool' image and a big black fedora. He's also developed a very strange hand gesture that acknowledges me and shuns me all in one swift movement. He's taken to hanging out on prominent street corners in his new attire waiting for his fans to adore him. 

Much pretense going on these days. I don't understand.


I'm going back to the plush cinema to watch the Bosnian film that's dubbed into Spanish again. Might make a bit more sense second time around. Only €4 for your very own comfy gold, leather sofa in the gloriously OTT decorated surroundings of a very kitsch old theatre. It is the coolest cinema in the whole world. Big bar. Gold sofas. Balcony seating. Huge chandeliers. Sticky carpet. Excellent.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 11, 2006)

Okay, it's Monday evening. It's quiet here even and I'll bet it's even quiet down at the local multiscreen, but I didn't expect to be the only person at the worlds coolest cinema.

We can't show for one person only they tell me. OK, I'll buy two tickets. It's not the money they tell me. If I can hold out I may try again at 8.

The only town I've ever lived in with a similar sized population as Granada is Wolverhampton. An unfair comparison you may think. Granada has the Alhambra and all that goes with it whilst Wolverhampton has ... erm ... erm ... erm ... The Mander Center.

What both cities have in common is a university with approximately 60,000 students. I'd bet my bottom dollar that the alternative art house cinema in Wolves has at least 30 customers tonight and it is (or, was in my day) a dump compared to this glorious hole.

Oh well. Later. Or, another day. May even walk down to the city center multiscreen and see what they're showing. Or, I might just buy a kebab and a  bottle and leave my own imagination to create an evening of escapism.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 11, 2006)

Bloody hell. 8PM and still no other takers  

In the meantime I have downed a bottle of Estola 2001 reserve and shared a couple of Volldamns with a certain Urbanites brother on the streets.

I cannot believe that a beautiful place like that is struggling for custom.

Perhaps I can hold on for the 10PM showing? Bet I can't. Another bottle of Estola 2001 reserve will have been downed by then. €3.20 for a quality wine  

Just bumped into Shaun the Crazy Street Performance Poet from Norwich. He wasn't happy. No guitar. No poetry. No girl. Starting again from a €1 penny whistle. Good luck to him. It's a tough life sometimes.

I have no friends on Mondays. They all go home or, they all just want to be left alone to recover from a weekend. I have internet cafe on Monday. Or, radio. Or, Cd's. Or, 'Learn Spanish' books. Prefer to be out and about though.

Pissed again. Writing to meself again. 

Such is an artists life  

NO MORE BOOZE!


----------



## Leica (Dec 11, 2006)

That cinema sounds great... gold sofas...!

How strange that nobody else is there... but then Monday is not a busy time for cinemas.

The film sounds like Grbavica, got the first prize at the Berlinale this year.

Edited to add, when I saw that film it was in a cinema so full that people were sitting on the floor and even standing.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 12, 2006)

I wanna see some photos


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 12, 2006)

Brrrrrrrrr. Brrrrrrrrr. Even colder second time around.

Was indeed the film Leica mentioned. Four of us turned up for the 6 O´Clock showing this evening so the reel got a reeling. Won't deny that I was wiping tears at the end. Fucking cold but, fucking beautiful and honest also. What a sad world we all live in.

Left the plush cinema after a €3 helping of whisky. You can smoke there also  

Went to the offie and inevitably bumped into a couple of mates. Shared a drink and a smoke for perhaps three minutes before Policia Locale turned up with all his cuffs and sticks and guns. 'Yo voy' - I'm out and about without ID ATM.


On the street living/cave dwelling/squatting front; one of the Czech guys has OD'd. Dead body needs dealing with. Just another piece of rubbish  

Irish Joe is apparently now out of his very long coma and being kept very heavily sedated   Long time with no brain feed. To be very honest I'm reluctant to visit.


On a brighter note; photos are coming this way very soon.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 12, 2006)

And, have to mention an absolute gem of a shot in that film. Just as it all gets a bit grim there is a beautiful meet between two Audi's in the snowy landscape. High rise estate in the background. Brand new mosque in the foreground. Second class Audi 100 Quattro takes back seat to the new A6. Fucking geniously brilliant. Loved it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 13, 2006)

*Friends of the Valley*

One of the valleys that run either side of the hill that The Alhambra sits on is apparently under threat from a proposed golf course/holiday development. So, this afternoon I went out with an unbranded, fixed focus, 3.1MP point and shoot with a lens a little larger than a pin head. Camera phone quality. Very interesting place though.

http://www.freewebtown.com/johncolley/fotv/index.htm

30 photos in total. 


I'm off to take shots of Christmas lights tonight. Tomorrow I'm going to try and take some photos inside the amazing cinema. Then Friday I'll do some sunsets and night scenes in general. Saturday I'll do the other valley. It's all an attempt to keep me busy and away from the bars and booze for at least five days. No chance


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 15, 2006)

Two bottles of wine and two good pills tonight already. I'm racing round the city with me cheap digi compact. Twinkly, buzzy, lively everything. Taken about 80 shots already and I'm convinced they're fucking good ATM. Tommowo may bring a better truth. Can hardly type  

Night off alone. 

In trouble already. Left the house with to much cash in pocket.

Totalist Angels, come now I need you!

 

Having fun.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 15, 2006)

Bloody hell, wish I was in Granada, boozed n'pilled up, running round causing trouble. 

West London on half a can of Grolsch can't really compete.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 16, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Bloody hell, wish I was in Granada, boozed n'pilled up, running round causing trouble.
> 
> West London on half a can of Grolsch can't really compete.




I'm a very badman sometimes  


Feel like utter shyte this evening. Going to go home and listen to music with a bottle. I'm to old for this drug taking malarky. When I was younger I was told I was to young to be drinking so much. Seems like such a short time ago and now I'm told I'm to old to be doing the other stuff. If only someone had told me earlier. Much earlier!

Such is life. Young as you feel etc  

Wasn't cuasing trouble mind. Far to responsible these days. Took a few pics of local police HQ and got no more than a funny look from Mr Uniform on duty. Dropped a bottle of wine somewhere on route. That's all.

Fun night. All photographs were complete and utter shyte in the cold light of day mind.

Such it is


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 17, 2006)

Staying in with a bottle was a bad idea.

Ended up telling the posh, snobby artist exactly what I thought about him. A no holds barred torrent of verbal acid. I'd been biting my lip for far to long and it all came out last night  


Hiding in shame today. However, he deserved every biting word. He's pissed everyone off with his elitist attitude. Never met anyone who truly believed the world does revolve around them before.

No doubt he will be out to cause trouble for me today. Just hope he fails.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 17, 2006)

_nuttin to say but... _


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 17, 2006)

Seeking sanctuary in internet cafes. Waiting for it to get dark. 

The problem is that the posh, snobby artist is living in the same house as I am because I recommended the place to him before I realised what he's about. Thinks the place is his own personal hotel and that everyone else who lives there are his people in waiting. He moans about somethinmg everyday. Usually he telephones from his room. He tells the builders to stop working when he wants a nap at his convenience. He moaned at someone for sneezing after 11PM. I'm going to try and scare him away becuase he's causing the house owner to much stress and he's only there because I recommended the place. I am an idiot.

The last straw for me was when he ordered me to retrieve his paintings from the rain. Didn't ask me. Didn't even speak to me. He just stuck his head out of his door and pointed at me then pointed at his paintings and grunted. He is above getting wet to save his own lifeless pieces of crap. 'It's your own stupid fault for leaving them there. WTF makes you think I'm going to get wet for your sake on your command. Fuck posh cunt'.

Last night he came in making a right noise outside my room and I took the bait. Caused a right scene  

In the morning an accident happend involving a laptop. Nothing to do with me but, for some reason I feel to blame   My disturbance the night before was obviously to blame. Dunno. Have no idea why I feel so full of hungover guilt today.

Hurry up and get dark. I even feel like I'm offending the good people of Granada by wearing scruffy artists clothes on a Sunday. It's almost illegal in Granada not to dress-up on a Sunday  

The plush cinema is showing some Latino film. May have to go and hide in there with a large whisky and coke.

Hurry up darkness!


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 17, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Hurry up darkness!



Off to Lidl to get some munchies...limp back to me bedsit and lunch out ready for the sunset and another session of broadband movie madness....same difference*... jus a another peninsula  


....cept I get to get some bracing sea air whilst doing it!  


* I have a meeting with clients tomorrow ...tooo posh and anal to hear _fukk the fukk off with your stooopid webshites..._...even if I have probbly put it more diplomatically ( except for the litigious emails I send them questioning their professional capabilities of being in charge of Trust monies  ) I can't believe that 3 months of me not doing nish hasn't convinced them to get someone else.....  


You'll be licking his arse agin in no time...doood someone has too to make Them feel worthwhile.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 17, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> You'll be licking his arse agin in no time...doood someone has too to make Them feel worthwhile.



Not a fucking chance. I'll twat him good and proper next time I see him. He doesn't actually have any money  

Serious wobble ATM. In and out of tapas bars all afternoon. Bottle of good red watching the sun go down. Totally beautiful person saved me for a while. Hope I meet her again. Can never tell in this city if it's ships in the night or, a permanent resident. Still, a beautiful face and warm heart for an hour is enough for me on any given day/week/month/year. Yoooos takes what yoooos can getz!

So, I popped out for an hour and a good five hours later I'm fully wined and bladdered. A pint of Murphy´s Red at the Irish bar whilst watching Chelsea play the long ball game in Chelsea style was a good fix. The very welcoming tapas bar I found was another good fix. The Spanish speaking guy from Chicago was another good fix. And, that beautiful, beautiful person was a very good fix. 

I'm out until the cash runs out basically. Not actually a good thing but, I think it's tonights solution  


I'm seriously worried that I'm going to break the nose of someone next time I see them. Actually, no I'm not. Far to capable of grinding them down slowly on a mental level. I can be a bastard once I've been upset to this kind of level. Who The Fuck Does He Think He Is? Gonna destroy him and enjoy it  

  <<< Jokey icon disclaimer. NOT!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 18, 2006)

Okay. Back on track. My little outburst at the weekend only confirmed peoples suspicions that I'm a mad nutter inglese and violent fucker. I will overcome that. The snobby painter is keeping his distance so, I will keep the peace and let him be his snobby arrogant fucking self.


To many Totalist Angels live in the home counties of the UK. I can't afford to call them all. Sorry to them. They may read here. You never know. You could call me  

What life is that hey? Earning good money in London and London's surrounds, visiting Granada occassionally to spend some cash on your artist and getting a good night out and a good night in for your Euros?

Have I stumbled into a life of prostitution? 

It's a fucking laugh if I have  

But, please. Take a painting home with you just to ease my conscience!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 19, 2006)

Yay! I is online in me own room.

Life is very sweet ATM. All pretty sorted. Have everything I need in a very nice house in the Albycin. The oranges and lemons will be ripening over Christmas. Can't wait for my first 'straight from the tree' orange for brekky by the pool in the beautiful gardens.

Painting is going really well. Still enjoy it loads. 

Now I'm set-up with PC online at home I can get on with web projects and books. And, post up lots of almost live photos  

I have a network of Totalist Angels looking after me   One of whom is visiting over New Year. That will be fun.

Very cushy. Enjoying it whilst I can before the next 'tits up' comes along and throws me off my perch. It will happen!

Went to the plush cinema last night to watch a Latino 'coming of age' type film set around Echo Park. Took some photos on the ultra cheap digi compact. No flash. No tripod and in a dark cinema. They ain't good but, they give a little idea of what the place is like:

















It is a very nice place to end a day with a smoke and huge tumbler full of whisky. Only three of us in last night and it's a new film. I'd hate to see this place close.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 19, 2006)

That place looks fantastic.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 19, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> That place looks fantastic.



It truly is. I love it. Keep going to watch the same films   The two old guys who run the place have become friends almost. Sit and share a drink whilst the films running.

Shows films at 6, 8 and 10 (if people turn up). Then on Thurs, Fri and Sat at least it's a club from 12. Often hosts student faculty parties also. Great building and only €4 to see a film with your very own gold sofa


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 20, 2006)

A favourite view across the city from San Miguel Bajo;






Great place to watch the sun go down.


Struggling with this little digi compact. Utter shyte in low light. Time I started to spend some cash on film processing.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 21, 2006)

OutOfMeFaceAndOffMeHead.

I'm so surprised I gpt rthis far. Captiobns and expklqanaytions tomnorrow,.

Chow!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh. Posted up pictures of friends without them knowing last night   Hope they don't mind  

Sadly, I ran out of memory on the cheapo digi last night and couldn't figure out how to delete single images. Shit interface and all in Spanish. So, no party pics. Probably just as well.

Here's a panoramic view from cave party house:





Here it is bigger:
http://www.freewebtown.com/johncolley/pan.htm

Good fun last night but, my toe is throbbing with pain. Off for an early morning cafe con leche y tostada de tomatae. Slightly hungover!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 23, 2006)

A pre Christmas Eve night in for me. Resting my toe. Surrounded by loads of rich foods   And, special reserves.

Blue Cheese.
Date and Nut cake (just dates and nuts - no actual cake).
Plain fresh dates.
Huge packet of Raceta Campesina crisps (tomatoes, pepper, onion and herb flavour).
Mandarins, Apples and Walnuts.
Various chorizo stlye sausages.
Bar of marzipan Turron.
Bar a best Belgian Chocolate.

I'm going to get through the lot in a 5 hour emailing and telephoning friends and relatives session. No one needs or, wants to share my space tonight  


For those who are interested, the pics above from the solstice party are taken at a friends cave. Seriously talented painter and sculpture. The guitar playing may look very traditional but, we were actually playing 'Ever fallen in Love with Someone...' by The Buzzcocks for most of the night   They're a good bunch.

What fucking amazing views hey? Granada is full of magical places like that. Love it here.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 24, 2006)

Christmas Eve view looking West across Granada.

I'm currently getting fat on dates and blue cheese wrapped in Chorizo whilst wondering if Jesus really was a clever guy or, a muppet who achieved nothing and had no idea that his story was going to be perpetuated forever for the sake of good old fashioned profit and greed.


----------



## Firky (Dec 24, 2006)

wanka 

Not that I am jealous or anything 

Have a good christmas, fella!

p.s

is that you with the guitar, like?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 24, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> p.s
> 
> is that you with the guitar, like?



No. I is the ugly one behind the camera


----------



## Firky (Dec 24, 2006)

So a young Shaun Ryder is still how I imagine you in my minds eye! Shame 

hopeyourtoegetshealed


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2006)

Happy Christmas! What's you all doing? I'm off to visit the dead.






A glorious day here. Want to take a look around The City of the Dead?

http://www.freewebtown.com/johncolley/xmasday/index.htm


Off on a Christmas tapas mission next. Will post up results tomorrow


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 26, 2006)

Tapas.













Christmas afternoon and evening snaps here:
http://www.freewebtown.com/johncolley/boxingday/index.htm

Calles, graffiti and other stuff. Snaps mostly. Not brilliant, but may be of interest to some.


----------



## BEARBOT (Dec 27, 2006)

loved the piccies stanley ..ive been to granada a few times..loved it,a cool place...
sounds like you are in a happy and stable(accomodation wise) situation for 2007.so you can't sell sketches on the street anymore? do you miss it?
i like the look of yr freinds with the guitars,they seem like they have prefected the art of living


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 27, 2006)

BEARBOT said:
			
		

> ...
> sounds like you are in a happy and stable(accomodation wise) situation for 2007.so you can't sell sketches on the street anymore? do you miss it?
> i like the look of yr freinds with the guitars,they seem like they have prefected the art of living



Very happy and stable. Living in this beautiful house until March when I will complete my fiirst year here and complete my book  

Still painting out and about whilst it's warm enough. Very nice by day in the sun. Freezing cold as soon as the sun sets. Not selling on the street simply because I don't have to anymore. However, I still meet a lot of people and make good contacts on the street.

Plan to open Edward's Towers proper in April. Just waiting for a couple of Totalist Angels to make a decision for me


----------

